# Golden State University - By Id (~BBW (Multiple), Romance, ~SWG)



## The Id (Feb 1, 2009)

_~BBW (Multiple), Romance, ~SWG_ — The story of three college students during one semester.

*Golden State University
By Id​*
Golden State University, founded in 1870 on the San Francisco Bay, is, in many respects, a typical American university. It has a lively social scene, politically active student groups descended from the university’s legacy of 1960s liberalism, academic excellence in almost every department, Greek life, numerous extracurricular activities, and a long athletic tradition—even if it’s not always been a winning one.

Most importantly, Golden State is home to all sorts of students. There are bookworms, student-athletes, sorority sisters, fraternity brothers, hippies, suit-wearing business majors, slackers, surfers, political activists, gamers—and that’s only just a few examples. People from all races, religions, and stations of life can be found at Golden State University. This story is about just a few such people and their lives in the course of one fall semester.

***

Sophomore Kelly Wesson was about as excited as little kid on a sugar high that Saturday in late August when she moved into the Theta Iota Nu sorority house. After having spent a year in the dorms, life in the house was everything that she hoped it would be. She already felt so close to the other sisters who she’d gotten to know last year when she’d pledged Theta. Everyone was so glad to see her, mirroring Kelly’s own emotions after the long summer break. Kelly really felt like she belong here.

Kelly was precisely what one would expect when it came to a Golden State sorority sister. Not only was she peppy, but she was downright hot. She had a svelte figure that had the right curves to make her more than appealing to the boys. Her butt had just enough padding to fill out her hip hugging jeans without making her bootylicious. Kelly’s respectable breasts (though not as large as some of the other girls in the house) proudly curved beneath her tight pink polo shirt. Below them was a nonexistent belly, as flat as a ruler. Truth be told, Kelly had, through frequent trips to the campus gym, shed five pounds from her physique last year to work against the freshman 15 and the buffet style dining halls. It had worked admirably and now she was a full fledged member of the coed pantheon known as sorority sisters.

One of Kelly’s greatest features was her face, which was kind and smiling nearly all of the time. Her brown hair reached well past her shoulders and behaved however Kelly cared to style it. For move-in day, Kelly had no need to look too impressive, so it was its natural wavy self today. Her blue eyes sparkled all the time, set off against her clear, fair complexion. She had a thin nose that fit her perfectly, but it didn’t get much attention as it was often hidden behind her dazzling smile. Several boys in the dorms last year had caught a fatal glance of her pearly whites and were instantly lost to Kelly’s charm. Though Kelly had resisted the urge to get involved a relationship (after all, one of the older girls in the house named Kara had said, “Why own when renting is so much more fun?”), she was hoping that maybe this would be the year she’d pull down a tasty boy for herself.

Key in those plans was her ex-big sister, Emily Archer. Last year when Kelly had been a pledge the two had been paired together and Kelly had found Emily’s guidance in every area relating to college life indispensable. They had instantly become close friends, hitting up various parties together, taking a class or two with one another just so they could study together over the course of the semester, and talking late into the night more than one day a week. It had been an easy decision for Kelly and Emily to decide to room together in the house this year. Emily was starting her Junior year and had lived in the Theta house last year with some of the other sisters, but she was more than willing to room with her former little sis this year.

Kelly looked at the clock she’d recently hung on the wall. She would have thought Emily would have shown by now. She was usually very prompt. Then again, Kelly had gotten to the house some time around the break of dawn in her excitement to move in, and Emily had never been a morning person, so perhaps her nonappearance wasn’t so surprising.

“There you are girl!” said a very familiar voice from behind Kelly.

Kelly turned around was immediately engulfed in a big hug before she knew what hit her. That wasn’t exactly a figure of speech, for Kelly Wesson didn’t quite know what had just hit her.

Her big sister was…well, bigger than Kelly remembered.

Now, truth be told, Emily hadn’t been the thinnest girl in the house last year, but no one would have called her fat. She had larger curves than most of the other girls, but that only meant she had larger breasts (and everybody knew that boys were suckers for a great set of those) and curvier hips (if the boys weren’t into your boobs, they probably went for your butt). No one really cared if Emily had a little bit of a belly on her. No one even really noticed.

But now no one could ignore the fact that Emily Archer was fatter than when she left for the summer.

Emily’s bust, which had been impressive last year, was now gigantic. Kelly wasn’t even sure she’d ever seen a set like them before. They were almost certainly the biggest pair of any girl in the house (though the Thetas weren’t exactly a large chested crowd like the Double Delts were). Her hips, which previously had been pleasantly round, were now out-and-out wide. Her thighs, which had never been Emily’s strong point, seemed to strain the seams of Emily’s jeans. Kelly couldn’t even figure out how Emily was able to get into them at all. Resting above the waistband of Emily’s jeans was a belly that hedged on being a full blown gut. As Emily embraced her little sis in joy for a second time, Kelly could feel how soft and doughy it was. Though it didn’t jut out as far as Emily’s boobs did, it was threatening to do so. Both her belly and hooters stretched her t-shirt so far that Kelly was surprised that all of her torso was even covered. Emily’s upper arms were also visibly fatter, jiggling with Emily’s every movement. In her shock, Kelly thought that she might be half Emily’s size—though that was somewhat of an exaggeration.

Even Emily’s beautiful face had grown rounder and softer. Once it had been a paragon of beauty, but now those once well-defined cheekbones had been transformed into chubby cheeks. Her green eyes were still set beneath perfect eyebrows and despite all of all the expansions of Emily’s physique they hadn’t lost their bright sparkle. Likewise, her friendly smile was unchanged, though her rounder face made it look a little less dazzling than Kelly remembered. Her straight golden hair framed her face nicely, but it didn’t do anything to make Emily slimmer. The only bright point—if Kelly could call anything a positive about the situation—was that Emily didn’t have a double chin, or even a hint of one, to go with her rounded face. That would have just been entirely too much for Kelly to handle.

Even so, Kelly was lucky that Emily had embraced her so quickly. It meant that her roommate didn’t see the look of shock on her face at discovering Emily really was still her big sis.

“I’ve missed you so much!” Emily said as she pulled apart from Kelly, “How was your summer?”

“Great!” Kelly said with more enthusiasm than she felt. She was still reeling from the sight in front of her. This couldn’t be Emily. This just wasn’t possible.

Unfortunately for Kelly, Emily knew her well. She knitted her brow. “Are you okay?”

“Yeah, yeah,” Kelly said, quickly groping for an explanation, “Just a little tired from getting all moved in, you know.”

“Already? Come on, I know you’re super excited for what’s going to be an awesome year!” Emily said brightly, “Don’t worry, once you’re all set up I just know that you’ll feel awesome.”

The pair began to get caught up in the work of moving in, talking about their respective summers as they did so. Kelly talked about spending her summer down in Orange County, having fun and relaxing. For her part, Emily had worked as a receptionist over the summer.

“It was a great job,” Emily said as she unpacked her bags, “I just had to sit up front, greet visitors, and answer the phone. It was sooo easy!”

Kelly stole a swift glance at her roommate. No wonder she’d put on so much weight with such a cushy job. Kelly wondered if Emily had the benefit of a daily box of donuts in the break room as well.

As their conversation continued, Kelly found that she was beginning to adjust to Emily’s weight. She was still the same peppy girl that she’d known and loved last year…just bigger. And once she was used to that fact, there wasn’t really any problem with it as far as Kelly could see. In fact, things were going to be great, just like she’d expected.

Emily left to bring up a couple of boxes from downstairs, but Kelly wasn’t alone for very long. Pretty soon Erica Feldman, President of Theta Iota Nu, stopped in to see how she was doing.

“I’m so excited that you’re going to be living in the house this year!” Erica said as she hugged Kelly, “It’s going to be so much fun!”

Erica was a waif of a girl. She looked as thin as she could be. As far as physique went, Erica was most analogous to a pencil. Though she had breasts, they were woefully small, and her butt was nearly nonexistent (though her wise choice in jeans helped to at least give the illusion of one). Her brown hair with the hint of some red highlights—certainly not natural—framed a thin, sharp face that was beautiful, though in a different way from either Kelly or Emily. It was further set off by her long neck, which only made her face look slimmer. Needless to say, no one who met her was surprised to learn that she hailed from Beverly Hills. Rarely did Erica ever have a hair out of place, and all of this made her a perfect President for the Thetas.

“I’m so looking forward to this year!” Kelly said, “I think it’s like the first time ever I’ve been excited for school to start.”

“Well we’re going to have plenty of fun events, just you wait and see! You won’t be disappointed!” Erica said, “Say, is Emily here? I see her stuff, but I haven’t seen her yet.”

“She’s just grabbing a couple boxes or something,” Kelly said.

“And here I am!” Emily declared from the doorway, having just put down a couple boxes of her things to embrace Erica.

“It’s so good to see you!” Erica said eagerly hug Emily.

But Kelly saw the look that flickered across Erica’s face as she caught her first glimpse of Emily Archer. It was not a look that said she was pleased to see Emily—or more precisely the new, fatter Emily.

Kelly suddenly realized that this might be a bit more of a problem than she had thought.

***

“Laaaadies and genetlemen! Welcome onto the court _YOUR_ Golden State Griiiiiizzzzzzleeeeeees!”

With that characteristically enthusiastic introduction, the Golden State women’s volleyball team ran onto the court dressed in their blue and gold uniforms to the cheers of the few hundred fans assembled inside Ross Pavilion.

“Here’s the starting lineup for your Grizzles. At setter, Aisling Harker. At middle hitter, Jean Hargrave. Also at middle hitter, Ann Seyfried. At outside hitter, Molly O’Banion. At opposite hitter, Hannah Davis. At libero, Jill Reynolds.”

There were cheers for each member of the team, especially from the students who had assembled for the game, all of roughly equal enthusiasm. Still, the roar was noticeably stronger for Molly O’Banion than any other player on the team.

After brief warm ups and a cursory handshake at the net, Golden State lined up against Putnam University of Ohio. Putnam got to serve first and, with a monster flying leap and hit, the ball was in play and the game underway. Accordingly, Jill Reynolds dove in the backcourt to receive the mighty serve. Then it was Aisling’s job to set the ball high in the air. She coordinated the offense for the team, and as her nimble fingertips launched the ball into the air, she was shouting to her teammates in their specialized volleyball jargon while the Putnam girls on the other side of the net—who of course had no idea what was being said—prepared their defense against the twin threats of O’Banion and Davis.

They knew from scouting that Molly O’Banion was the larger threat and accordingly they lined up two defenders at the net across from her. It was a futile attempt, for Molly left her feet and smashed a hard spike right through the fingertips of the leaping ladies onto the hardwood court.

“Point, Grizzlies!” came the announcement as O’Banion landed on the court to the applause of the crowd.

A handshake all around was shared by both teams—one in congratulation, the other in consolation—and Golden State was given the ball.

The attention, both from the crowd and the opposing players, given to Molly O’Banion was warranted for she was the star of the team. O’Banion, a Junior, was well on track for the school record in kills. She’d been named a second team All-American as a Sophomore last year and had been first team all-conference as well. Though not the captain of the team (that honor belonged to Jill Reynolds, Senior and one of the conference’s best liberos), Golden State wouldn’t be challenging for the conference title this year if they didn’t have Molly, and everyone knew it. This included the other teams who often knew that the ball was being set up for Molly’s massive kills. Still, there was little many of them could do when Molly slammed the ball down with impressive force.

Naturally, she was a very tall girl—6’ 2”, in fact, and that was in bare feet. Like many other tall girls, Molly was built on a different scale from other women. Some tall women were lean and willowy. They usually became models, or sometimes trophy wives. Molly was not one of those women. Molly was built more like a Valkyrie—broadly and sturdily. It was this size that gave Molly so much power when she spiked the ball across the net for a kill.

As a result, Molly was no dainty flower. She was a full figured woman. Her breasts, C-cup to a decent estimate, were probably the largest on the team (her male peers who showed up for games debated this point as Hannah Davis sported an impressive pair as well) and as she jumped for yet another kill they bounced even within the confines of her sports bra. Molly also sported more than a bit of a belly. It was something between a pot belly and a jelly belly. The layer of flab around her midsection pressed against her jersey, calling attention to itself. All of the girls’ jerseys were tight to ensure that they didn’t get in the way of their play, but Molly’s clung closer than any other girl’s.

There is one staple of the volleyball uniform that is indispensable and is probably also the reason why men attend women’s volleyball: spandex shorts. These shorts are more like modified underwear than anything else. They cover the hips and an inch, maybe two at best, of thigh and are as tight as can be. Needless to say, when a player would bend over and await a serve, men in the stands craned their necks to take in the sight. And with regards to Molly O’Banion, what a sight it was. She had wide, smooth, curvy hips that looked all the larger next to her teammates who didn’t really have any hips to speak of. Most impressive was her bouncing butt, which jiggled furiously within their tight shorts as Molly ran about the court. Their undulations were hypnotic and would have entranced more people if there wasn’t a silly game of volleyball taking place all around it. Molly’s thighs did their fare share of jiggling as well, and those spandex hot pants showed off plenty of Molly’s smooth, plump things. There was plenty of inviting meat on Molly’s legs, but they didn’t slow the star volleyball player down a bit.

Molly’s beauty wasn’t solely confined to her physique. Indeed, if you asked most people on campus who knew Molly what was the most distinctive thing about her, nineteen out of twenty people would have immediately responded her hair. Molly was an eyecatching redhead. Her wavy hair mingled copper and scarlet together seductively. Her clear green eyes would be charming if you happened to run into Molly at a party, but right now they were intense and focused as she stared down the court as the next ball was served into play. Molly had the sort of fair skin that usually comes with such red hair, skin so milk white that she could have given Snow White a run for her money. As a whole, Molly had a face that many people thought was rather attractive. More often people just said, “Molly’s such a sweetheart.”

Right now, the girls of Putnam University had nothing but loathing for #14 O’Banion. Just when they thought they knew where she’d be coming from, the ball would be set up for Davis or Hargrave or someone else and they’d be caught flatfooted and unprepared. Simply put, the Golden State team had too many threats, and they used them all.

All things considered, Putnam put up a good fight, but eventually fell three games to one to the Golden State Grizzlies. The customary handshake was repeated and then the Ohioans were more than happy to head back to the locker room and start the journey home as the Golden State girls headed to their own locker room, flush with victory to the applause of their peers, alumni, and all around volleyball fans that came to games to marvel at the skill level displayed by the Grizzlies.

***

“You know, I kind of felt sorry for that one girl when you spiked the ball right into her face,” Jean Hargrave said.

Molly winced as she ate her Chinese food. “I _said_ I was sorry to her after the game,” she mumbled through her noodles.

“Yeah, well now she’s going to have a black eye or something like that,” Jean said as she flipped through the channels on the TV looking for something good on, “Good thing you didn’t hit her in the nose or else there would have been blood everywhere.”

“You make it sound like I enjoy doing that,” Molly said.

“Well there was that girl from Serenity Valley who you knocked in the forehead—”

“That was last year! I’ve been good since then!”

“And you drilled the ref that one time Freshman year,” Jean listed off.

“You don’t even want to go into _your_ freshman year,” Molly said, “And I’m not even talking about volleyball.”

“Don’t you dare bring up Neil!” Jean warned.

“Or what?” Molly asked with a smile.

Jean just grabbed a throw pillow and whacked her roommate with it. The conversation was emblematic of their joking relationship that the two had had since they lived on the same floor Freshman year. Golden State University liked to put athletes near one another so they would have a support network since balancing practice, games, travel, lecture, papers, and tests (not to mention having a good time, which the University was always cautioning their athletes about since they were “highly visible members of the student body”) could get hectic and it helped to have someone nearby who understood the pressures that beset a student-athlete. Though Molly had roomed with a soccer player her Freshman year and Jean had been with a field hockey player, sharing so many practices brought them together as a matter of course. Their proximity to each other only helped them get to know each other even better, and it made sense that they would live together when they moved out of the dorms at the end of Freshman year.

Their modest two bedroom apartment was similar to that of other college students. It was generally well kept (though neither of the girls would even claim it was immaculate), divided into a living room, a small kitchen, two bedrooms, and one bathroom. It was a respectable apartment that was big enough to give them each space without being too large that it was excessive.

“Nobody would like you if they knew how mean you were to me,” Molly said teasingly.

“Everybody would hate you if they knew how mean _you_ are all the time. They just ignore it because you’re so damn pretty,” Jean said in the same vein.

Jean was no slouch herself. She was just an inch shorter than Molly, but bore little other resemblance to her roommate. Jean fit the mould that described many other tall girls in that she wasn’t thick, but sinewy. Her limbs coursed with strength, which made her an excellent defensive specialist and surprise attacker from time to time. Like about 75% of all women who play collegiate volleyball, Jean was blonde and tan. When placed next to fiery haired, fair skinned Molly, the two couldn’t seem more different. Where Molly’s thighs were plump, Jean’s were firm. Molly carried extra junk in the trunk, but when Jean put on a pair of jeans it was hard to even find her butt sometimes. Molly’s stomach was round and soft, Jean’s was firm and flat. Molly had luscious breasts and Jean…well, her apples were well short of Molly’s melons. Despite their physical differences and the occasional argument, Molly O’Banion and Jean Hargrave were wonderful friends.

“Wait, since when did we get BBC America on our cable package?” Molly asked as Jean paused while flipped through the channels.

“Beats me,” Jean said, reading the show description, “And what kind of a name for a show is _Barristers_?”

“Looks like another one of those law shows,” Molly said before Jean moved onto the next channel.

“Well, I’m going to meet Alex,” Jean said, handing the remote control to Molly now that she’d finished her lo mein, “Have fun.”

“You _always_ see Alex after a game,” Molly said with a roll of her eyes, “What’s up with that?”

Jean just smiled as she threw a sweatshirt on. “We’re both in a good mood after a win, you know. And most times after a loss too.”

Molly knew exactly what she meant. “Oh come on Jean! After every game?!”

“Hey! It’s not my fault Alex gets so turned on by watching me play. I can barely keep him from chasing me into the locker room and ripping my clothes off right there,” Jean said in her defense, “If I hadn’t told him how hungry I was after a game he wouldn’t even let me come back here and relax with you.”

“Well get going,” Molly said, “And say hi for me. Tell him he never comes over anymore.”

“We can fix that. He’d love to stop over after a game sometime,” Jean said with a big smile.

“Oh anything but that!” Molly said with a joking roll of her eyes.

Jean laughed as she gave a final goodbye and shut the door behind her, leaving Molly alone in the apartment. Molly sighed and settled in to unwind by watching some TV. Unlike Jean, who it seemed had endless energy, even for extracurricular activities with her boyfriend after a game, Molly was simply beat after volleyball. She left all she had on the court and it showed not just in the numbers she posted but also in the fact that she didn’t do anything for a good couple hours after a game. Heaven help her if she had reading for class that desperately needed to be done. Only about half the time could Molly discipline herself into getting her work done the night after a game. Still, she kept above a 3.0, which was considered quite good for a student athlete.

Molly was wearing, as she always did, sweats bearing the label of Golden State Volleyball, especially because the university gave the girls more than a plentiful supply of such gear. Beyond that, they were just outright comfortable and Molly loved nothing more than the warm, fuzzy feeling of a clean sweatshirt and sweatpants after a game. Only during the hot days of summer would she eschew them for lighter apparel. Many student athletes were similarly supplied with like apparel and wore them on a regular basis. As a result, it was a well known fact among Golden State undergrads that the easiest way to spot an athlete was to look for the person wearing Golden State sweats.

Like other athletes, Molly’s choice of clothing wasn’t just limited to lounging about her apartment. Quite often she wore sweats to practice and class. It was indicative of the fact that Molly didn’t put much effort into her wardrobe. Unlike many other girls who spent most of their mornings agonizing over what to wear to class or weekends shopping in San Francisco trying on dozens of outfits, Molly simply went with whatever felt comfortable. This did not always flatter her figure—in fact, it rarely did.

No one had really noticed that when Molly was on the volleyball court, dressed in her sleeveless jersey and tight spandex pants, few people had anything bad to say about the outside hitter—and not just about her skill as a player. Her male classmates freely made comments amongst themselves about how great Molly looked. Yet those same people easily passed her over when they saw her around campus when her baggy sweats hid her voluptuous figure. Molly wasn’t all that heavy, but the sweats hinted to the contrary.

But this was the furthest thing from Molly’s mind. Tonight, she just wanted to relax and revel in the afterglow of a victory.


----------



## The Id (Feb 1, 2009)

Man, whoever invented Rush Hour is a genius, Robert Blair said as he refilled his glass from the pitcher of hefeweisen.

Heres to him! Or better yet, her! Sam Westin said toasting with his compatriot.

The pair were joined by easily a hundred of their peers at the campus pub, known as the Den, for the weekly Friday revelry known as Rush Hour. The concept was very simple: starting at 4:00 PM on Friday (after all, who ever scheduled a class at from 4:00-5:00 on a Friday?), pitchers of select beer were available at discounted prices, increasing through the evening until 8:00 PM when they leveled out. Therefore, the earlier you got there, the cheaper your beer was. Needless to say, for the drinking age population of the university, it was a wonderful way to begin a weekend.

I doubt a woman would have ever thought this up, Megan Williams, Roberts girlfriend, said, The last thing we want are our boyfriends too hammered to go out for a nice dinner on a Friday night.

Like Id ever do that, Robert said.

Of course you wouldnt, Megan said, Id beat you up if you did.

And that, my dear, is precisely why I love you, Robert quipped, giving his girlfriend a quick peck on the cheek.

The trios basis was in the fact that Robert and Sam were good friends, despite the fact that theyd met only recently. Robert had come over from the UK as to study abroad in California and had acclimated to the United States very quickly. The first thing he did was hook up with Megan Williams of Vancouver, Canada, who was a regular student at Golden State, rather than a foreign exchange student like her boyfriend. The two reasons for Roberts initial attraction were clear: the double Ds on Megans chest. These sterling features of the Canadians physique had made her a highly sought after woman on campus and neither of them had ever let Sam in on how it was the two Economics majors had gotten together except for muttering something about game theory.

Once Megan had been properly introduced to Sam, the three soon began hanging out quite a bit. Sam and Robert had found they had plenty in common, Robert and Megan were crazy for each other, Sam found Megan quite bright and cheery, and the reverse was also true. Therefore, their Friday afternoons were spent schmoozing at the Den, talking over some of the most pressing issues of life and politics, not to mention having a pitcher or two amongst them.

So Sam, hows that girlfriend hunt coming for you? Megan asked after she had finished off her glass.

Like usual, the dark haired young man said, As in its not.

You _still_ havent met someone? What happened to that chick from last week? The one you said looked so promising? Robert asked.

I just didnt have a good feeling about her, Sam said.

Youll be waiting a long time if you expect the perfect girl to walk in and be sitting there waiting for you to ask her out, Megan said.

She doesnt have to be perfect. She just has to be _right_, Sam stressed.

Thats what youve been saying for the last three weeks, Megan replied, You know what you aught to do? You aught to ask out someone right now.

But Im not sure I even like any of these girls, Sam protested.

Whoa. Whoa. Whoa, Robert said holding up his hand to stop the conversation, There have got to be at least forty women in this bar, half of whom are pretty well buzzed. Whats _not_ to like about that?

I really dont think that a healthy relationship can be based on a single drunken encounter, Sam replied.

Youre taking too narrow a view of the situation, Robert said, putting an arm around his American friend, This is all about confidence building. Lets be honest my friend: you have not had good luck. But I think thats because youre looking for dear Miss Right out there. But you also dont ask many women out. Thats fine and dandy, but it means youre behind the curve when it comes to experience in flirting.

You know I hate flirting, Sam said.

But it serves such a useful purpose in gauging interest. You dont have to get involved and chicks dig it, dont they Megan?

The Canadian shrugged. It can be fun. Depends on the girl. But hes right about its function.

See? So whats easier to talk with than a drunk girl? Robert asked, Nothing! They laugh at bad jokes and smile at anyone with a modicum of testosterone.

You know some people could consider your generalizations highly offensive, Sam said.

I am willing to risk such censure in the service of your romantic escapades, Robert replied without missing a beat, Now see that blonde over there?

Which one?

That one, Robert discreetly pointed, I want you to go hit on her, just for the hell of it. You dont have to ask her out to dinner, but just flirt with her. She looks like shes tipsy already, so it should be pretty easy.

She could be a belligerent drunk, Sam pointed out.

Well if she is the brunette in that corner definitely seems like shes a friendly drunk so shell be next, Robert insisted, Just go try your luck with the blonde for starters.

If you say so, Sam sighed as he got up from his barstool and heading over to the blonde in question.

Before you say anything, Robert said to his girlfriend now that they were alone for the moment, I know, I know, I am a true humanitarian.

Actually I was going to say that if Sam there knew what a bumbling idiot you where when you asked me out hed never let you hear the end of it since now you seem to be the ladies man all of a sudden, Megan said with a smile to show she meant the comment only in jest.

Our passionate, fiery relationship has given me all sorts of incredible insights into the world of dating. You are my muse, my dear, Robert said before kissing Megan.

You know, Sam looks like hes getting on rather well over there, Megan observed, looking over Roberts shoulder.

The couple peered across the pub. Hes really hitting it off. See? Natural talent. I just drew it out, Robert replied before he went back to admiring his girlfriend.

Shortly thereafter, Sam came back over to his friends.

So, looks like it went pretty well, Robert said encouragingly.

Oh yeah, loads. Were having lunch next Thursday, Sam said as he sat down.

No way! Thats awesome! Megan said.

I knew you could do it! Robert said.

Yeah, Ive known Nancy since Sophomore year. Shes a really great girl, Sam said casually, Its been ages since weve caught lunch together.

Robert and Megan looked at Sam, dumbfounded. Wait. You already knew her?

Yeah. She was delighted to see me again, Sam said, now unable to keep himself from smiling.

Just for being so deceitful with your dear friends who are only trying to help, you sir are buying the next pitcher! Robert declared.

***

Kelly had been positive that something was going to come of Emilys summer weight gain. It was impossible that something should not. After all, a household of forty women was bound to get gossiping very quickly about anything and everything, but Kelly could find no evidence that her roommates fattened figure was being talked about. But she never heard it. In fact, Erica, who Kelly had been most afraid of having a negative reaction after that look on her face on move-in day, had been nothing but her usual sociable self around Emily and Kelly. Even privately with Kelly, not a word even alluded to Emilys newfound fat.

In fact, after the first couple weeks with the beginning of classes and the hectic schedule of rush week, Kelly had forgotten that there was any potential for tension at all. It almost seemed silly that such a thing would even be an issue. Part of the reason for this was that living with Emily made Kelly remember all the things she adored about her big sis. Emily was always upbeat and positive. Her mood constantly spilled over into Kelly, even when her homework would get frustrating. Even in the midst of doing reading in bed for the next days classes Emily never failed to make a random comment that brightened Kellys evening. In a matter of weeks, if not days, the pair had regained the close relationship that theyd developed last year. It was like the summer had never interrupted their fun antics.

Now this wasnt to say that Kelly had forgotten about Emilys new weight entirely. After all, when one sees someone nearly naked almost every day, one becomes well aware of their physical perfections and flaws. Kelly tried not to look out of a sense of propriety, but she couldnt help but steal glances, especially when Emily was pulling a shirt over her head or had her back turned to her roommate. There was that was little added to Kellys knowledge of Emilys size for shed sized Emily up on their first day together rather well, but she did gain a more precise knowledge of just how wide her roommates hips were and how many pounds had been added to her paunch.

Granted, seeing so much soft, jiggling flab had been a shock for Kelly the first time shed literally seen it in the flesh, despite the fact that shed prepared herself for it, but after that Kelly found that it didnt bother her at all. In fact, knowing that Emilys ass looked as round as a basketball when covered only by a thin piece of satin made it remarkable how good her butt looked when Emily put on a pair of hip hugging jeans. Likewise, it was amazing how despite Emilys vast, jiggling belly, which was shockingly large when bare, the Theta didnt look all that fat when she had a cute top on. In short, Kelly quickly gained an appreciation for Emilys fashion genius in choosing the right apparel for her figure. In fact, Kelly was almost tempted to say that Emily looked a little better than she rememberedbut that was probably just the effect of not having seen her for nearly three months.

Though Kelly couldnt be happier that she was rooming with her best friend, there was one pitfall that she knew she was going to have to be extra vigilant about avoiding: chocolate.

It took all of two days for Kelly to realize that the heavenly delight was one of Emilys new passions. As a result, there was never a shortage of it around their room. Indeed, it seemed that no study session was complete for Emily unless it happened to be accompanied by a sinfully delicious Milky Way, 100 Grand, Snickers, or Crunch bar. And not only was chocolate only ever an arms length away, but there was also a healthy stock of cookies, cheese snacks, and other treats from the campus convenience stores scattered about the room. Kelly knew that she was sleeping amidst a veritable deathtrap of calories and she was determined not to allow the temptation to get the better of herespecially after all of her discipline last year. As a result, Kelly made doubly sure to get to the campus gym almost every day and restrain her hand from picking up any of the chocolate that was strewn throughout the room, which Emily had pleasantly told her roommate she was more than welcome to enjoy.

Kelly knew how easy it would be to slip up. She saw plenty of girls on her floor last year chunk up in the space of mere months and she was sure she didnt want that for herself. It didnt mean she thought any less of Emily for the fact that she had let herself go, but Kelly just didnt want that for herself.

All in all, it couldnt be a better start to the year.

***

However, there was one thing that Kelly didnt quite have right. She couldnt even really be faulted for being wrong about it. Kelly was correct in that she could detect no evidence that anyone was talking about Emily Archers new flab.

That was because nobody was talking about it around her.

Almost immediately upon setting foot in the Theta house for move-in, Emilys new figure garnered attention from her sorority sisters. Naturally no one was so crass as to say anything other than, Its so wonderful to see you! or I missed you soooo much! to Emilys face, but the majority of the girls were thinking, _Emily really let herself go this summer_.

It didnt take long before Erica Feldman and Tess Ryder began discussing the situation in the confines of Ericas well-furnished dorm room. Naturally as President, she had the one with the choice balcony view of San Francisco across the Bay and the stunning sunsets framed against the Golden Gate Bridge. Though she enjoyed the view from her balcony and liked to spend a lot of time chatting with the girls on it, tonights discussion was held inside to ensure that it wasnt overheard by the wrong parties.

Ive let her alone with the hopes that maybe shed work the weight off on her own, but if anything shes only getting bigger! the dark haired girl said as she stormed to and fro across her room.

She definitely eats plenty at dinner, Tess added, trying to be of some assistance. Tess was a blonde wisp of a girl. She was not only thin, but short as well. There was no way she could have weighed more than 100 pounds all told. Tess was the one most often in Ericas confidence, for the two had been big and little sisters last year and the bond was a strong one.

I know! I know! I wish I could just jump up and say something, but I cant! Erica said, Shes literally the elephant in the living room! Tess thought that was a bit of an exaggeration, but kept her peace. It wouldnt be so bad if shed been fat to begin with, but shes throwing off the ratio!

It was an unstated fact at many sororities at Golden State that they could not simply be hot girl clubs. That would have been the ideal situation, especially from the view of the various houses, but it they were acutely aware that such a thing would not be seen as acceptable by the campus at large. As a result, by an unspoken law, every sorority admitted a certain number of less than perfect girls, secretly called Quotas by the leadership of the various sororities, into each pledge class. The number was kept relatively low, only one or two a year, perhaps three if you were running a little light. A house wanted enough less attractive girls to dispel any thought that only hot girls made it into the sorority, but not enough so that the houses reputation was dragged down in the process. It was a delicately constructed balanceand Emily Archer was threatening to upset it all.

The worst part about it is that we cant just kick her out, Erica said. It was true too. The fallout from the Delta Zeta scandal of a few years back at DePauw University had been the cause of much discussion at Golden State, including an editorial in the student paper blasting the actions in far-off Indiana. In fact, for good public relations the Panhellenic Council had even put out a statement about how they deplored such events and that such a thing would never and will never occur at any Golden State sorority, where we hold ourselves to a higher standard. That standard was becoming increasingly onerous to Erica Feldman.

I will not allow her to drag down the reputation of this house, Erica said with determination.

But everybody likes Emily. And its just one more girl, Tess weakly observed.

And thats enough, Erica said, brushing off Tesss comment as easily as a fly, The Double Delts only have five Quotas. Emily puts us at _eight_. Eight! Seven was just barely acceptable, but this is too much! Pretty soon nobody with any class is going to want to become a Theta and theyll be calling us the Pig Sty or something like that because well be bursting at the seams with fatties!

In all honesty Tess didnt really agree with Erica, but knew better than to try and reason for her big sis in this state. Well youre right, but we cant just kick her out.

No, no we cant, Erica mumbled as she continued pacing back and forth across the room, And that means Erica stopped as an idea hit her.

Tess raised her eyebrows. What does that mean? she asked.

That Emily is going to need to decide to leave herself.

***

Jean, are you even listening to what Im saying? Molly asked her roommate, poking her head into the living room.

What? Jean replied, tearing herself away from the TV.

_Jean,_ Molly scolded.

What? Its a really good show! Jean said in her defense, pointing to the episode of _Barristers_ that she was watching.

I cant believe youre watching some bad British soap opera, Molly said with a shake of her head as she went back into her bedroom to try and find a decent shirt.

Its not bad! Its really good! You should watch it some time, Jean shouted so Molly could hear her, And its not a soap opera. Its a drama. Youd really like Katherine Eden. Shes a real neat character.

Like I have the time for that, Molly muttered to herself as she threw a t-shirt over her chubby torso. She rushed out of her bedroom and back into the living room. How do I look?

Jean glanced over. Same as usual.

What do you mean by that? Molly asked quizzically.

You look good, which you always do, Jean clarified without skipping a beat.

You sure? Molly asked.

Positive. Now run or youre going to be late, Jean said.

All right, bye, catch you later, Molly said as she slammed the door shut behind her in her haste.

Jean sighed. The truth was that she didnt think that Molly looked that great. That wasnt to say she looked badwell, _that_ bad at least. But Mollys style wasnt much of one. A sweatshirt and sweatpants didnt help her figure at all. But despite the fact that Molly always asked how she looked, Jean couldnt really figure out if Molly actually cared. There was something in Mollys manner that seemed to say she didnt. Being a girl herself, Jean knew that criticism often was rarely taken in the positive spirit in which it was usually meant, and she had a feeling that Molly would be no exception to this. Besides, even if Molly was receptive, Jean knew what Mollys wardrobe looked like. Nothing short of a total overhaul would be required. And what with volleyball on top of classes and papers and tests, it was all just a bit too much work for Jean to get involved in right now.

Especially because _Barristers_ had just come back from commercial break.

***

Im sure it went fine, Robert said.

It had to have, Megan replied.

Theres no way it couldnt have, Robert reasoned.

Absolutely none, Megan agreed.

There he is, Robert said before calling out, Sam!

The three were gathering not at the Den this time, but at the local, cheap Mexican eatery known as Margaritas. There probably wasnt ever a Margarita who had owned the place. Some shrewd entrepreneur, knowing that college students loved margaritas, had probably come up with the name and it had worked like a charm. The fact that it was open until 2 AM made it a popular late night stop for people who didnt start their day until noon, or needed something to eat while they feverishly tried to catch up on half a semesters neglected reading before their midterm the next day.

Today Robert, Megan, and Sam had gathered for a debriefing on a Miss Elizabeth Linden, a girl who Sam had apparently met in one of his classes. The two apparently had much in common and Elizabeth seemed eager to make Sams acquaintance, a desire that Sam was glad to facilitate. This turned into three weeks of dating between the two. Elizabeth had said early on that she wanted to keep things platonic for the moment, just because she was working on some issues with an ex-boyfriend. Though the trio had been a little confused about what that exactly meant, they decided to just see how things had worked out. After all, as Megan pointed out, Everybody has issues. Its good that she was honest with you.

The night before, Sam had said he had major news to clue his friends in on and Robert and Megan were eager to hear what the development was. They knew that Sam and Elizabeth were slated to go on a relatively nice date that night and they knew that led to one thing.

Sohowd it go? Megan asked excitedly as Sam sat down.

Well, we got to the place and we had some really nice conversation Sam said as he poured himself a margarita on the rocks from the pitcher that Megan and Robert had already dipped into themselves. Needless to say, the owners of Margaritas knew that actual margaritas would also draw the college crowd in.

Get to the point man! Robert said impatiently, God, weve been in suspense since last night!

Sam held up a hand as he took a drink. Okay. Fine. So we get to the end of the evening. Everythings gone really well. Im outside of her place and I ask her, So did you get those issues resolved with your ex?

She replies, Yeah, it went really well.

Yes! Robert said, unable to control his happiness for his friend.

Then she says, Weve decided were going to make it work.

Roberts jaw fell open and Megan nearly caught the attention of the entire restaurant when she exclaimed, _What?!_

That was about my reaction too, though I of course didnt say so at the time, Sam explained before taking a generous dose of margarita.

You should have! Megan said, What the hell went wrong?

So, it turns out that this ex-boyfriend is actually a guy shes been dating on and offfor the last five years, Sam explained.

Youre joking. And she didnt tell you that? Robert asked, once again dumbfounded.

Not until last night, Sam said.

That bitch! Megan said, once again drawing attention from nearby tables, Who the hell does she think she is?

I really havent the slightest idea, Sam said with a sigh, I mean, things had been going so well. She was giving off every signal that she was interested in me andwell this just takes me completely by surprise. I mean, its unbelievable.

Ill say, Robert said, I mean, here she is trying to say that shes been open with you when it turns out thats hardly been the case!

Whats more important right now is how youre doing Sam, Megan said reaching across the table to take his hand, This has got to be awful for you. I feel so badly that this didnt work out. We were really hoping that this one would really be it for you.

Yeah, I mean thats just mean of her, Robert said, Elizabeth doesnt even know what she gave up. Theres no way that other guy is anywhere near as awesome as you are. Its totally her loss.

Thanks guys, but right now I think I just want to have a couple drinks, Sam said.

Theyre on me, my friend, Robert said, In fact, I propose a toast. To Sam Westin: the best kept secret at Golden State University!

And heres to getting the word out! Megan intoned.

Sam just smiled as he clinked glasses with his friends.

***

The next morning Sam drug himself out of bed and rubbed his forehead. He never drank enough to get a hangover, but when he drank as much as he did last night with Megan and Robert, he usually didnt sleep well. Last night was a usual case.

Indeed, he almost wished that he had a hangover because then hed be thinking about something other than Elizabeth. Though last night hed made an attempt to forget her and forget the pain of being blindsided after being so certain things were going to work, it was still all there. It hurt even more because hed actually thought that maybe Elizabeth was the one. That she was the girl hed been waiting for all these years. He felt foolish to even admit that hed thought of her in that way, but he had.

And yet shed chosen the other guy. He once saw a picture of them laying around her apartmentsomething Sam had thought nothing about at the time but now seemed like a clear warning sign. The other guy had that smug, frat boy look about him. Sam had known that Elizabeth was the type of girl who could pull down a male that high on the social ladder, but that had only made it seem more wonderful that she was choosing him. But she didnt.

And still the sun had risen in the east that morning. The world was still turning. But it didnt feel like his was today. In fact, it still felt just as bad as yesterday. Maybe worse. He was all over the place when it came to the stages of grief. He was through shock and now he was stuck somewhere between anger and sadness. The worst part of it was that hed been so sure. Hed actually tried as hard as he could to read the signals without reading too much into them. Hed played the flirting game and it looked like it was going to workbut in the end it didnt.

What am I supposed to do now? Sam muttered into his hands.

Since there was nothing else to do, Sam got up to make breakfast.

***

Good morning Emily! Erica said pleasantly, Nice to see youre up and about.

Emily laughed. Its 10:30. I know I get up late, but I should hope that Im up by this hour of the day! she said as she ate some cereal in the houses dining room. It was, of course, the good kind of cereal with marshmallows in it. Anything else was just too plain for her taste buds.

I just cant see how you do it, Erica said, grabbing a banana and sitting down across from the roly poly blonde, I mean, Ive got to get my day started by eight at least or it feels like I get nothing done!

It all depends on how you plan your time, especially at night, Emily replied as she spooned another mouthful of cereal into her mouth.

You know, I used to feel the same way, Erica said. She actually had never felt that way, but it was the perfect segway into the real reason she was talking with Emily. But then I started going to the gym in the morning. Let me tell youits a great way to get your day going. I mean, its so invigorating! Even if its just half an hour on the elliptical every morning, its still like a jolt every morning. I dont know how I even got by before!

Emily shuddered. But its so cold out in the morning. Even when I have to get up for class its a pain. Besides, then Id be all sweaty and Id have to take a shower. Id have to get up at like seven to make some of my classes.

The grimace that flickered over Ericas face went unnoticed by Emily as she concentrated on her cereal. Well, you dont have to necessarily exercise in the morning. There are plenty of girls in the house who go later in the day. Some even go at night.

Mhmmm, Emily said through her cereal.

So, Im sure if you wanted to go to the gym at any point thered be someone else you could go with. Its always nice to have company, Erica gently pressed.

Emily nodded her assent as she stood, having finished her cereal, Well, Ive got to get ready for class. Ill see you later.

Okay, bye, Erica said as she watched Emily leave. That had not gone as well as shed hoped. What Erica had been hoping for was, Oh, thats a wonderful idea Erica! Ill lose forty pounds in no time thanks to you! However, that wasnt very realistic. What would have been realistic was, Hey, thats not a bad idea. I think Ill try that out. But Erica hadnt even gotten, Okay, thanks. Emily had just left.

Erica just clenched her fist in frustration as she watched the rotund blondes hips as they swayed back and forth heading away from her. Emily wasnt going to make this easy for her.


----------



## The Id (Feb 1, 2009)

“Come onnnnnnnnn,” Kelly said as she gritted her teeth in determination, trying her hardest just to get it to…

“Blast it!” she exclaimed, letting go of the flaps of her jeans. She’d been trying for the last ten minutes to get her jeans buttoned, but to no avail. In fact, she’d been trying so hard that she was somewhat winded from all of the effort.

_It’s that blasted Snickers’ fault,_ Kelly thought to herself.

Indeed, that’s what had started it all for Kelly. She remembered the incident with such clarity. It had been a Wednesday night and she had been bored out of her skull with her reading. Emily hadn’t pressed the offer of chocolate, but Kelly knew full well where her roommate kept her stash. It seemed she couldn’t finish a page without stealing a glance at the desk drawer that contained the tempting treats. The temptation became too much and Kelly rationalized with, “Just this once. I mean, I can’t _never_ have chocolate,” as she peeled off the wrapper. The memory was so strong that it felt like it had happened just yesterday.

Except it hadn’t. The fact she was now eight pounds heavier and her jeans weren’t buttoning was proof of the fact that Kelly hadn’t been able to stop herself from sneaking some chocolate nearly every night since then. Kelly looked at the clock on the wall. She was running out of time too. She had class in fifteen minutes and she didn’t want to be late. The professor had a tendency to give pop quizzes at the start of class and Kelly already felt like she wasn’t doing spectacularly as it was.

There was no choice but to try again, so Kelly once again pulled the flaps closer to one another in the hopes that she just might be able to get that damn button through the hole. As she pulled and pulled, Kelly’s face squished itself up as she attempted to squeeze her new and slightly bigger belly into her old jeans.

It was in this state that Emily swung through the door suddenly, causing Kelly to jump start, breaking her concentration and losing any progress that she might have gained. When Kelly realized who it was, she went red in the face with embarrassment. Though Emily was vastly fatter than she was, Kelly still felt self-conscious about the fact that another human being, especially someone as good a friend as Emily, had caught her in a vulnerable moment when she was too fat to fit into her jeans.

“Oh!” Emily said, instantly recognizing the situation for what it was. She shut the door quickly to prevent any of the other girls from inadvertently catching a glimpse of the situation.

“I…uh…” Kelly said, turning an even deeper shade of crimson.

“Don’t worry about it. Happens to all of us,” Emily said quickly, “Is it a hopeless case?”

“I’ve been trying for the last five minutes,” Kelly said.

“Well, no sense in trying any longer,” Emily said pragmatically as she opened up Kelly’s closet and grabbed another pair of jeans. “You’ve got to get going soon.” Both girls knew the other’s schedule by heart at this point, so Emily knew that Kelly didn’t have time to dawdle.

The tubby blonde was about to toss the jeans over when Kelly said, “…I tried those too…”

Emily just bit her lip and hung them back up. “Well, you’ve got to have _something_ else, don’t you?”

“Nothing that I usually wear to class,” Kelly said.

Her roommate was already rummaging through drawers, trying to see what she could find. She came up with a pair of black workout pants that had a double white stripe running down the side. “Well, these have got an elastic waist, so we know they’ll do the trick.”

Kelly raised her eyebrows questioningly. “They’re not—”

“—your usual awesome, good looking jeans, but since none of them are going to work today and you need to get going, just give them a try,” Emily said, anticipating Kelly’s objection with a smile, “Trust me, I’ve been in your position. You’re going to look just fine. Now get dressed and thank me later!”

Kelly hesitated for a moment, but took the jeans off in favor of Emily’s plan. It was a relief when she pulled the jeans off and slipped into the smooth, comfy workout pants. They fit around her waist like a dream after those constricting jeans. Part of her wondered why she hadn’t thought of this in the first place. As she took a quick look in the mirror, Kelly found that her thighs didn’t look that much bigger. Then again, those stripes down the side were rather slimming, so she couldn’t be sure. Even though she knew the clock was ticking, she did take an extra moment to check out her booty in the mirror.

“See? What did I tell you?” Emily said, “You look great. Now go! You’re going to be late!”

“Thanks so much,” Kelly said, giving her roommate a quick hug before bounding off to rush to class.

Emily just smiled as she opened her closet to figure out what she wanted to wear today.


----------



## The Id (Feb 1, 2009)

Youve _got_ to come Molly! Jean pleaded, Its gonna be so fun!

Molly knew better than trying to reason with her roommate on a Friday night after shed been at Rush Hour. Two beers and Jean was more friendly than usual. Three beers and she was redfaced. After four beers, well, there were some great stories that happened after Jean Hargrave had had four beers. Right now, Molly guessed that Jean was somewhere around two and a half.

Its gonna be a great party. When was the last time you went to a party? Jean continued.

Molly didnt want to answer the question. It had been last March when one of the frats had put on a particularly bad St. Patricks Day party that had stunk so much she had bolted after fifteen minutes for lousy corned beef and cabbage at some restaurant that had no business making Irish food. Its been a while, but that doesnt mean I have to go out tonight, Molly admitted.

Yes it does! Jean said as she tugged on Mollys arm, All work and no play makeswell no fun!

Okay, fine, let me go get dressed, Molly caved in with a sigh, But this better one awesome party.

Oh, its going to be! Everybodys going to be there, Jean said excitedly, Dont take too long getting ready or we might be late!

Molly went into her bedroom and pulled her t-shirt off. The jeans she had on were adequate for the evening. Though she hadnt put any thought into it when shed pulled them on in the morning, the jeans actually hugged Mollys curvy hips nicely, calling attention to their sensuousness. Molly flipped through her closets contents, looking for something decent. In the process, she neglected to view her reflection in her mirror. Her fair skin looked flawless, even in the bad lighting of her bedroom. If Molly had thought about it, a nice low cut blouse of some sort would have shown off plenty of tantalizing, smooth, milky white cleavage that would have had the boys drooling. No one would have even noticed the fact that her belly formed into a cute muffin top above the waistband of her jeans.

However, Molly didnt think about that. She grabbed a loose, flowing top from a hangar and pulled it over her head. Its neckline was far from showing any delicious hint of her breasts, instead just showcasing her fine shoulders. Her clavicle was just visible under an extra layer of flesh that actually was quite inviting in and of itself. However, any benefit that the top might have had was ruined by the much large effect that it had as you moved downwards. While Mollys breasts were emphasized by the tighter upper portion of the top, below them the top stopped clinging to her frame completely. Indeed, it almost looked like a skirt in the way that it flowed around Mollys belly. Such tops were in fashion among the coeds of Golden State. However, most of them wore such tops to try and hide a recent gain of five pounds or so until they could work it off at the gym. The boys were wise to the womens fashion sleight of hand and as a result it was no fashion at all if you were trying to attract the eye of some hunk. Naturally, the fashion ambivalent Molly didnt know any of this. Indeed, like most girls Molly didnt look that bad in the top. Just like the other girls, however, Molly also didnt look great.

When Molly emerged from her bedroom, Jean gave her an inspection. Had Jean been sober, she would have suggested that Molly try another top. But that certainly wasnt the case and after her quick once over, she gave Molly her stamp of approval and the two began their trek to frat row.

Pi Rho Iota, Kappa chapter, was definitely one of the party hardy frats. Indeed, they threw some sort of major bash once a monthand sometimes even more often than that. As athletes, Jean and Molly could get into any party they wanted, even without being on the guest list. Naturally, Jean was the one of the pair who exercised this right more often, and anyone she brought with her (especially if it happened to be a girl) was waved through without a second thought.

Music blared from large speakers, making it almost impossible to communicate with anyone else inside the frat house. Molly was beginning to remember why she never went to these things. It wasnt exactly her idea of a good time. The lighting was bad, the music much too loud to the point you couldnt even tell what they were playing, there was usually a bad stench from spilt beer, and a crush of faceless people who were blitzed out of their minds or quickly on the way to getting there. However, Molly was determined to at least try to have a good time, even though she wasnt exactly sure how she would.

It was just at that point that Jean showed up with a couple cans of beer and handed one to Molly.

Here you go! Jean shouted over the noise.

Thanks! Molly replied, though she felt like her words were drowned in the sea of noise as everyone else tried to talk over the music as well.

The first beer disappeared quickly, making Molly all the more eager for the second one. Before long shed finished her third and had begun to enjoy herself much more. In fact, shed even begun talking to this guy in one of the corners of the room. Of course, they were actually shouting at one another as best as they could to try and be heard, but it was the closest anyone could get to an actual conversation at a frat party.

Because shed had three beers by that point, Molly was never totally clear about what happened next, but she did vividly recall the fact that soon she had locked lips with the guy, which was all right. However, the moment he tried to slide his tongue into her mouth, Molly instinctively pushed him away. Unfortunately, the guy wasnt much interested in Mollys opinion on the matter and only held her tighter, pressing her up against a wall to help his cause. Now Molly actively wanted out of this and tried to shove him away as words formed in her mouth only got out as vague sounds, but the fact that her arms were pinned to her body didnt help much and her resistance only seemed to inspire more fervor on the guys part.

So Molly did one of the few things that was available to her: she kicked him in the leg as hard as she could.

That got his attention and with a yelp he jumped back and released his hold on Molly just enough to let her slip away.

Hey! Get back here! he shouted, but Molly was moving as fast away from him as she could through the sea of people. No one does that to me!

By now Molly couldnt hear him and she wasnt even going to bother looking for Jean. She just wanted to go home and take a shower after all this.

Get back here you cow! You should be flattered that I even went that far with you! the guy raged in his drunken indignation.

Molly just slipped out the door and walked home as fast as she could. Shed neglected to bring a jacket with her, and even if she had she wasnt going to waste time trying to find it. Unfortunately, it was a cool night, so Molly walked alone through the streets, shivering through her thin top as she held herself close to try and stay warm. All she could think about as she went back was the thought of a shower and how nice it would be to feel clean.

***

Shortly after the incident involving her jeans, Kelly had rushed out to procure new, larger jeansjust as a temporary measure, of course. However, the temporary measure soon became permanent and the extra room only seemed to prompt an even more rapid expansion of her frame, as if to take full advantage of the looseness of her new pants. Those seven pounds had just been a prelude of bigger things to come for Kelly, who was soon shocked to learn that she had added fifteen pounds since the beginning of the school year.

When the number flashed across the scale, Kelly had to cover her mouth to keep from screaming aloud and attracting the concerned attention of the other girls. No one had said anything to her, so if they hadnt already noticed there was no sense in alerting them to the news when she might be able to work it off before then. All in all, Kelly was shocked that after such vigilance last year, shed put on the dreaded Freshman 15...as a Sophomore.

Kelly surveyed herself in her mirror to survey the damage. She now undeniably had a belly. It was soft and jiggled a bit as Kelly moved up and down to see how bad things were. Admittedly, it wasnt a gut by any stretch, but her tummy wasnt flat and that worried Kelly. It sat above her jeans, pooching out, demanding attention. She could tell that her hips now definitely filled out her jeans. They were unquestionably wider, even if only by a little bit. Turning to look at her profile, Kelly wasnt sure whether it was a good or bad thing that she was packing some extra junk in the trunk. She had to admit it did kind of look nicebut that was a dangerous line of thinking. It was a slippery slope if she started thinking like that. All in all, it wasnt like Kelly had turned into a fat blob overnight. Indeed, she was half sure that she only saw the presence of those fifteen pounds because the scale told her they were there. If that was the case, then that meant nobody else was going to notice them.

The arrival of Emily, back from class, was an excellent opportunity to test out that theory. Granted, Kelly reflected, what would seem chubby to her might not seem chubby to the tubby Emily, but Kelly knew that Emily liked her enough to be honest without being critical. It was something that you couldnt find in anyone, just your closest friends, and sometimes not even then.

Hey, whats up? Emily said as she threw her backpack onto the bed.

Nothing, Kelly said, still with her shirt hitched up so she could get a better look at her belly, But according to the scale, Ive put on some weight.

Kelly didnt even need to ask the question. Emily took a good, hard look at her roommate. Maybe a bit. But it looks good on you. You look healthy, you know?

Isnt that what people say when they think a girl looks fat but they want to be nice? Kelly asked as she turned back to the mirror to scrutinize herself.

Some people do, Emily said, But you look like I think women aught to look. Youre not rail thin like so many girls. Its like having a little bit of a belly will kill them when I actually think that boys like it better when theres some curves to a girl. I mean, it definitely gets attention. And I think youre going to be getting quite a bit of attention soon. Emily gave Kellys butt a playful slap to punctuate her remark.

Kelly smiled back, recognizing the gesture as the compliment that it was. Even though Emily had indeed admitted that she looked bigger, somehow she didnt feel bad about it. I hope so, Kelly said, once again turning to look at how her butt filled out her jeans.

I _know_ so, Emily replied, I mean, at least you know how to wear jeans. I just dont get how other girls can have such low pockets when having higher pockets that are centered on your butt make it look so much better.

Oh I know! Kelly said, I mean have you seen some of the Kappa girls? Some of them seriously need to watch _What Not To Wear_.

Some of them should be _on_ _What Not To Wear_, Emily said and the two had a good laugh.

This attracted the attention of a passing Erica Feldman, who happened to catch the pair laughing through the open door to their room. What are you two troublemakers up to in here? Erica asked with a smile.

Just dissing the Kappa girls sense of style, Kelly said with a large smile.

Oh that _is_ fun! Erica said, Id join you if I didnt have a paper due in a couple days. Just thought Id pop my head in and say hi.

All right, bye! Emily said pleasantly.

Erica didnt have a smile on her face after she headed back to her room. Shed seen Kellys new weight and realized in the blink of an eye that Emilys ways had rubbed off on Kelly. She wasnt as fat as Emily, but Kelly was well on her way to becoming so. The thought of _another_ girl porking up almost made Erica sick.

It was clear she was going to have to speed up her plans.

***

When Jean found out what had happened to Molly the morning after the Pi Rho party, she was so sorry about the whole thing that she actually cried. Once shed finished crying, she got angry.

If I knew who that son of a bitch was Id beat the shit out of him! she fumed.

Molly did her best to calm Jean down, which worked after a while, but at that point Jean started feeling bad that what was supposed to have been a nice break and night out had been a total disaster.

I really have to make this up to you, Jean insisted.

No you dont, Molly kept saying, Its not your fault.

But it sort of is! You didnt much want to go and I made you! Jean said. That was one part of the evening that she still remembered with a degree of certainty. It _is_ my fault.

But its not like you told him to do that, Molly said.

I know, I know, but I just wanted you to go out and have a good time, maybe meet a nice guy, Jean said.

Somehow I dont think Im going to find one at a frat party, Molly said.

No, guess not, Jean said, slumping down on the couch, But Im going to keep my eyes open for you. Theres got to be someone here for you. There are like 10,000 guys on campus. One of them has bound to fit with you.

Yeah, thats what I keep telling myself, Molly mumbled as she pulled her waffles from the toaster.

***

Look, youve got to stop sulking, Robert said to Sam.

I am not sulking, Sam said.

Then why have you not even talked to a member of the opposite sex since the thing with Elizabethwhich was three weeks ago, Robert asked pointedly.

Sams reply was interrupted by the announcement, Point Grizzlies!

The pair had decided to have a guys only outing, mainly at Roberts suggestion as he was still somewhat concerned about how Sam was bouncing back from the Elizabeth incident as it was sometimes referred to. Theyd chosen the womens volleyball game against the Salem University Geese (of Oregon, not Massachusetts) start the evening, though theyd later move to the Den for a few drinks. As it turned out, Salem was only mediocre this year and the women of Golden State were opening a bear-sized can of whoopass on their conference rivals.

You know, you Californians have it the best of all Americans, Robert said, suddenly distracted from his original line of thought by the game, Youve got the beach. Youve got womens volleyball. Youve got _beach volleyball_. Do you know what I would give for beach volleyball in England?

Do I even want to know? Sam asked.

Not really, Robert said, My Godlook at number two there! Shes got legs up to here! Where do you get women like this?

Thank God you left Megan at home tonight, Sam said, She would beat you to a pulp if she heard you like this.

I doubt it. You should hear her at football games. When they bend over at the line of scrimmage she salivates at the meat market as she calls it, Robert said.

Point Grizzlies! came the announcement again as Golden State continued its romp through the Salem defense.

It brought Sams attention back to the game and the lovely ladies on the court as they gathered for the brief celebration that followed each point. I have to say I like your thinking on this one, Sam said, This was definitely a great way to get the evening started.

Its the spandex, isnt it? Robert said, God I love those shorts. Theyre beautiful. I should buy Megan a pair just for kicks.

Yeahgood luck with that, Sam said absentmindedly as he watched the team line up for another serve, this one sent flying over the net by #8, a tan, sinewy blonde whose limbs seemed to course with power. The ball was quickly received by Salem, who set it before attempting a spike. The leaping, outstretched arms of that redhead who seemed to be everywhere for the Grizzlies shot up to block the ball and send it skidding to the court for another Golden State point.

Man, look at Eight! Robert exclaimed, Shes gorgeous!

I was too busy watching that redhead, Sam said as the Grizzlies congregated to celebrate another successful point, Shes something else.

Thats it! Robert said, Youre going to talk to her after the game.

What? Sam yelped in surprise, Youre not serious, are you?

Why not? Whats the worst that could happen?

She could spike one of those balls right into my face, Sam said, And that looks like it would hurt. A lot.

I doubt it, Robert said, She looks nice. She also looks hot. What more could you want? You should seriously talk to her.

Shes an athlete. Guys like me dont date athletes. Theyre well out of our reach. Theyre up there with sorority sisters, Sam said, Theyre both hot, but ordinary guys cant even touch them.

This pessimism is severely undermining your chances, Robert observed.

Its realism, Sam said, Id love to date her, but I know that she wouldnt take me seriously.

And youll never date her if you dont talk to her! Robert said with exasperation, You know, Megan and I can only take you so far. You actually have to do something. A guy might fall into a girls lap but rarely does a nice girl fall into a guys lap.

That may be, but I just dont see a point in any futile efforts, Sam said.

Another enthusiastic announcement of a point for the Grizzlies cut into the conversation.

Its a good thing youre not on the Salem womens volleyball team then, Robert said with a smile.

***

Emily Archer hummed to herself as she walked down the Theta Iota Nu sorority house hallway. Shed decided to spend the early evening in the library since she was further behind in her reading than she wanted to be. It was hard to balance the rigors of her courses with the social demands required of her by the sorority, but shed been doing it for the past two years and had a pretty decent handle on things.

Tonight she was wearing some sweats for the sake of comfort, rather than fashion. This was largely due to the fact that, for one reason or another, the Golden State library was a place of absolute silence that was never to be broken. The few transgressors were quickly and pointedly shushed by their peers. As a result, Emily knew that it wasnt imperative that she look her best that evening since the chances that anyone would hit on her were infinitesimal.

Emily opened the door to her room where she found Kelly in the midst of putting the finishing touches on her make up. She was clearly dressed for something as shed changed from her everyday attire to a smarter outfit obviously fit for a college party. Kelly was wearing a dressy top that shed tied off above her torso with a large leather belt. It drew ones eyes to the cleavage that Kelly was exhibiting without also causing her new pudgy midsection to garner attention as well. The belt created a neat waist that complemented her figure well. While her hips were clearly bigger, they looked sexy in her hip-hugging jeans. Kelly had gone ahead and purchased several more bottoms in her new larger size, further suggesting that it was more of a permanent state than Kelly might want to admit. Still, none of this detracted from the fact that Kelly looked rather good.

There you are! Kelly exclaimed when she saw Emily enter, I tried calling you but your phone was off! Arent you coming with us tonight?

With you where? Emily asked with a blink.

To the Tau Alpha Phi invitational, Kelly said, Its starting in like twenty minutes! Youll barely have time to get changed!

I knew they were having one, but I didnt think we were going to it, Emily said as she set her backpack down on her bed.

Didnt you get the invite three days ago? Kappa suddenly cancelled on them because their trip to Tahoe had to be moved to this weekend so like twenty Tau boys were suddenly without dates, Kelly explained rapidly, They asked us if wed make up the difference as a huge favor to them. Even said theyd pick up our tab for the night.

This is the first Im hearing of this, Emily said.

You mean you didnt get an invite? Kelly said in utter disbelief, I heard that they were going to give invites out to Juniors and Seniors first, so I assumed if Id gotten an invite you would have too.

Well, I didnt get one, Emily said.

There must have been a mistake. Weve got to go talk to somebody about this, Kelly said.

Emily put one hand out to stop Kelly from leaving the room and going on the warpath throughout the house. No were not. That would mean theyd have to take an invite away from somebody else in the house and that wouldnt be fair.

Well its not fair that youre not going! Kelly insisted.

Kelly, its okay. Its not important. I dont feel like going out tonight and dancing with some Tau boy wholl be sulking because his Kappa sweetheart is off at Tahoe. Besides, like you said, I wouldnt have that much time to get ready. Itd take at least ten minutes for me to do anything decent with my hair and thatd barely give me time to even get over to the Tau house, let alone get dressed. You just go and tell me about it later, okay?

Emily

Kelly, stop worrying about it. Its not the end of the world, Emily said, trying to calm her friend down, Go have fun.

Itll be hard without you, Kelly said morosely.

This coming from the girl who danced for two hours straight at the last party I had to drag her to, Emily said sarcastically. She looked at the clock. You better get going or theyll leave with out you! Shoo!

Okay, but were having quality time tomorrow to make up for this, Kelly said as Emily was literally pushing her out the door.

Ill like that much better than dancing with a drunk Tau boy. Now go or youll miss the bus! Emily said.

Kelly knew she did have to move quickly and didnt dally longer. Emily watched from the door as Kelly hurried down the hall, joining a few other Thetas in heels who moved as fast as they could to make the rendezvous for the Tau invite. Emily shut the door and sat down on her bed with a sigh as her belly bunched up into a couple rolls. Though Emily didnt want to admit it, she was a little disappointed that she hadnt been invited. If she had been she would have gone without a moments hesitation, despite what shed told Kelly. That had been said to try and put Kelly at ease so shed have fun tonight. The couple other times that Theta had limited spaces for an event like this the upperclassmen were the ones who usually got priority. Though Emily didnt want to admit it to Kelly, it <I]was[/I] weird that she hadnt even heard about the Tau invite until tonight.

What was more disturbing was that this was not the first odd occurrence this semester. When the new pledges had been admitted, Emily had put her name in to get a new little sister. It wasnt anything against Kelly, but she just really wanted to have the experience again and help another girl get integrated into the house and Golden State. However, she hadnt been assigned one. This was odd considering the fact that Chelsea Kidman had been given a younger sistereven though Emily had heard she wasnt thinking of having one this semester because her course load was shaping up to be tough. And yet Erica had apologetically said that there were more girls this semester who wanted a little sister than there were pledges and it was just random chance that Emily hadnt been given one this time around.

Emily knitted her brow in consternation. She hadnt gotten a little sister and she hadnt gotten invited to the invite when she should have been. Something wasnt right. For the first time since shed arrived at Golden State and become a Theta she feltlonely.

_No, thats not it,_ Emily thought, _More like unwanted. Its like people kind of dont want me around anymore._

Of course, this didnt include Kelly, who had been nothing but the best friend that anyone could ask for. But now that Emily thought about it, the rest of the house had been cooler towards her ever since shed moved in this year. Girls who had been nothing but friendly towards her last year were just a little terser in their conversation. When shed pop her head into someones room to chat, they turned out to be busy with schoolwork. Barely anyone stopped by her room to chat anymore, except for Jenny Erikson and Kristen McCoy. And yet these were only small things. On the whole everything seemed fine.

But the fact of the matter was that Emily didnt feel fine tonight. She kicked off her shoes and got under her covers. She already knew that a little later shed make some popcorn and put a movie on to distract herself, but for right now she just wanted to curl up in a ball.

***

Robert and I have agreed that we are not going to force you to hit on anyone tonight, Megan stated as Sam poured a new pitcher for them, However, because we do have your best interests at heart, we are going to nudge you in the right direction when we think theres someone worth talking to.

Yeah, we even chose tonight because Tau Alpha Phis having some sort of big invite tonight and Kappa is off in Tahoe, so there are like no sorority sisters around for you to mistakenly hit on since you seem to feel that theyre out of your reach or some such nonsense like that, Robert said.

There are like a dozen other sororities that _are_ still in town, Sam pointed out.

True, but were just trying to fit your picky standards, Robert stated.

Fine. Ill keep an eye out and let you know if I see anyone, Sam said.

If we let you do that, then youd spend the entire night with us, Megan said, How about _we_ keep an eye out and well tell _you_ when we see someone we think youd like?

I dont think its going to make much difference if I say no to that, will it? Sam replied.

About right, Megan said with a grin.

Robert started snapping his fingers to get their attention. Ladies and gents, I believe Ive found her.

Who? Sam said, craning his neck to see where Robert was looking.

You liked that redhead from volleyball, right? Ive got a great ginger for you right over there, Robert said.

Sam took a quick look. No thanks, Ill pass.

Why? She looks pretty good to me, Robert said.

Im not feeling it, Sam said. He really wasnt. The redheaded girl in question had just gotten up from a booth with her much better looking friend. She was wearing a baggy dark blue Golden State sweatshirt that would normally have caused her to blend into a crowd, except for the fact that nobody in the Den was wearing a sweatshirt that evening. Everyone else had chosen much more stylish outerwear to protect them from the night air, which seemed to grow cooler every day as they plunged further into autumn. Her jeans didnt create any sort of memorable impression either.

Look at her, shes tall too! Robert said, having to keep from becoming too enthusiastic and attracting undue attention from their neighbors, Dont you like tall girls?

It depends on the girl, Sam said, Tall can be nice, but shes just not the right sort.

Leave off Robert, Megan said, Im going to have to side with Sam here. Shes not that pretty.

Robert was undaunted. Look, she and her friend are about to leave. Why dont you at least try flirting with them? Offer to buy them both a drink. Just do it for the sake of practice.

Theyre _leaving_, Sam said, Its not exactly like Id have the upper hand here.

Robert sighed. Fine. Have it your way. He picked up his glass and as he was in mid gulp of his beer he suddenly put his beer down. Okay, this ones a winner. See that brunette over there in the corner

As Robert made his next pitch, Jean Hargrave and Molly OBanion walked out the door of the Den.

Man, that place was dead tonight, Jean said.

Youre telling me, Molly said as she burrowed her hands into the pocket of her large sweatshirt.


----------



## The Id (Feb 1, 2009)

Girl, I am so glad those Kappas are in Tahoe right now, Rick shouted into Kellys ear over the loud beat of the music in the San Francisco club that was hosting the Tau Alpha Phi invitational.

Oh, whys that? Kelly said, having a pretty good idea what the answer would going to be.

Because the girl I was supposed to come with cant move it like you can! Rick shouted back.

It was true. Kelly was a dance machine and when she wanted to grind, she did it welland that was precisely what she was doing with Rick at the moment. It was rather appropriate that the song that was blaring through the club was Shakiras Hips Dont Lie. Kelly had truthful hips, for she was enjoying shaking her booty with Rick as much as they swayed and jiggled rhythmically. Her chubby butt cheeks bounced to the beat along with the rest of her chubby body, but that was the last thing on Kellys mind. She was concentrating on the fact that Rick had his hands all over her in the best possible way. It was the first time this semester that shed really let loose and partied and it was more fun than she remembered.

The moment Rick met his substitute date for the evening, Kelly caught that glint in his eye that meant he liked what he saw and it hadnt taken long for her to confirm her suspicion. Part of Kellys mind would have told her this made no senseshe was now more than twenty pounds heavier than when shed started the school year. She should have felt fat and ugly, not hot and sexy like she did right now. Then again, that part of her mind didnt really get to voice its opinions when Kelly went out partying.

Hey Kelly?

Yeah? she replied over her shoulder, whipping her hair around in the process.

When was the last time someone told you that youre the most perfect girl theyve ever met? Rick said.

Not recently enough, Kelly said with a smile, But youll do.

She had just enough time to get out those last words before she and Rick locked lips over her shoulder.

***

and it was just the greatest time Ive had all semester! Kelly finished regaling Emily, All the Tau boys were super nice. I even heard one of them say theyre never going to get Kappa for another invite after last night.

It was approaching noon, but both girls were in their pajamas. Kelly had stumbled in somewhere around one in the morning and promptly fallen straight into bed without waking up Emily.

Well see about that. Tau Alphas always been close with the Kappas, Emily said as she munched on a couple pancakes shed gotten from the leftovers from breakfast still in the kitchen, But good for you! Im so glad you had a great time. Are you going to see this Rick guy again?

Probably, Kelly replied, We exchanged numbers, so Ill let him call me.

Smart move. Best to let him come to you, Emily affirmed as she finished her pancakes. Though Kelly had been the one whod been outgrowing clothes lately, Emilys belly was pushing the bounds of the t-shirt shed worn to bed. Her flabby midsection pressed against it in every direction, even peeking out from beneath it. The pajama pants she was wearing didnt have much drawstring left in them either. Though her smart fashion sense drew attention away from her weight normally, comfort was the first thing on her mind when she got ready for bed. That meant that it was clear to anyone who remembered Emilys figure from the beginning of the semester that Emily had put on even more weight this semester.

However, the only two people in the room right now didnt give any thought to the extra pounds. Emilys weight was simply a fact of life for Kelly and she stopped paying much attention to it at allespecially because she had been consumed with watching the numbers spiral upwards whenever she stepped on the scale herself. Emily, on the other hand, only paid attention to her weight when it caused her an inconveniencenamely too much tightness somewhere or other. That was quickly rectified by replacing that article of clothing with a new, larger one, easily rectifying the problem and keeping her from having to worry about it any further.

What did you do last night? Kelly asked.

It was an innocent question, but wasnt one that Emily really wanted to answer. Eh, nothing special. Just watched a movie and then went to bed.

I still feel really awful that you were left here with everybody else at the Tau party last night, Kelly said, coming over and sitting next to Emily on the bed, There couldnt have been more than ten girls left in the house last night.

Its okay. I appreciated having a little bit of quiet time. You know how crazy it is around here. It was nice to just have some peace and quiet, Emily lied. The truth was that even when the Theta house was full of girls, it felt like almost nobody came by to see her anymore.

I talked to Erica about it on the bus last night, Kelly said, She was shocked to find out you hadnt gotten an invite. She says she could have sworn she put one in your mailbox. Shes really sorry about it.

Its okay, Emily said, Im just glad you had a good time.

Well I meant it when I said we were going to have some quality time today, Kelly said as she gave Emily a big hug, How would you like to go get a really nice lunch? Ever since I woke up Ive been starving for Italian food.

Lets get some then! Emily said.

A couple hours later Emily sat back, having finished her tiramisu. That lunch was the best thing that had happened to her in a while.

***

Youre burning up, Jean said as she held the back of her hand to Mollys forehead.

Youre overreacting, Molly said, her speech somewhat impeded by the fact that she had a thermometer in her mouth. It was only seconds later that the thermometer beeped and Jean took it out of her roommates mouth.

Overreacting? Hardly. Youre 100.5. Youre not going to class and youre certainly not going to practice, Jean said, Not if you want to be ready for LA this weekend.

Come _on_ Jean, Molly pleaded, I need to practice. Like you said, its LA!

The Grizzlies were about to embark on a weekend road trip down to Los Angeles to play two of the dominant teams in the conference. Because they were California teams and had traditionally done extremely well in womens volleyball, the games were always huge for Golden State. First would come the Westwood State Cubs, Golden States younger sister school. Then would come the more potent University of Los Angeles Philistines, who were currently ranked second in the conference and ahead of the Grizzlies. Both games would be key for their chances at winning the conference and making the playoffs this year.

Youll do no good if you just collapse on the court from exhaustion during the game, and Coach would agree with me. Hed just send you home if you showed up, Jean said, The most youre doing today is laying on that couch and watching TV, and thats final.

Molly pouted. Fine then.

Theres chicken soup in the cupboard you can microwave and make sure to drink your fluids, Jean said.

Yes Mom, Molly sulked.

Dont give me that tone young lady, Jean said with mock seriousness, Ill see you after class. Enjoy having the day off.

Yeah, sure, Molly said as Jean left to go to class.

The door swung back open. Oh, _Barristers_ is on in an hour or so, Jean added, You should really watch it since youre stuck home sick.

Molly rolled her eyes as Jean left again. Yeah, great, Molly said sarcastically to the empty room.

Being sick sucked. You couldnt do anything fun and you wound up getting behind in schoolwork. She knew better than to try and keep up with her reading today. Her eyes always got too tired when she tried to read while she was sick. The same thing often happened if she tried to do any work on her computer, so that pretty much left sleeping and watching TV. She wasnt very sleepy, so that meant shed be spending the day discovering the joys of daytime television.

Molly stretched out on the couch, still wearing her pajamas. The Golden State Volleyball shirt she had on was an old one, faded from too many wash cycles, and of little use for any other purpose. It was also a little too small to be worn in public anymore. The shirt clung to Mollys voluptuous curves, especially her juicy melons. The bottom of the shirt left the bottom of Mollys plump belly roll in plain view, sitting contentedly above the waist of her pajama bottoms. Her soft, pale belly was somewhat reminiscent of the Pillsbury Doughboys not only in hue but in the fact that it was also just fat enough to be very present without being a sprawling sea of flesh. Mollys wide hips filled out her pajama pants well without being too tight. Like every other aspect of Mollys style, they were comfortable to the extreme.

As Molly lay on the couch, occasionally sneezing into a tissue while she waited for her cold medicine to kick in, she quickly discovered that there was nothing on TV during the day. Now she knew why she went to class during the daythere was nothing on TV. Soaps werent her thing. _The Price Is Right_ was horrid now that Bob Barker was no longer the host. Cable news was a drag these days. The History Channel had _another_ World War II thing on.

Why do they even waste money putting _anything_ on TV if its going to be this bad? Molly mumbled to herself as she kept flipping through the channels, desperately trying to find something good to watch.

Molly couldnt have been happier when the programs changed at the hour mark, allowing her to see if anything better was on now. Unfortunately, there was little that garnered her enthusiasm. It was just the same old stuff. She briefly stopped on a cooking show on The Food Network, but quickly moved on as it was a program on Hawaiian-Italian-German fusion. That was only going to make her sicker.

It was in desperation for something to watch that Molly came across the BBC America and found Jeans beloved _Barristers_ on. Part of her wanted to resist watching the show just because Jean had raved about it so much. Even if Molly might have been inclined to like it in the first place, Jean had hyped it up so much that there was no way it could actually live up to Mollys expectations.

However, desperation drove people to unordinary measures, and Molly was desperate. Begrudgingly, Molly settled in to watch _Barristers_, telling herself shed just go to sleep if it sucked.

Miss Eden, I have someone on the phone who says they need to speak with an attorney immediately, a secretary said on the show, poking her head into the apparently main characters office.

Good morning, youve reached the office of Katherine Eden, the plump brunette said to her speaker phone as she put her meaty, but aesthetically pleasing, legs up on the glass top of her desk while she imitated her answering machine, At the tone, please leave your name and state the nature of your legal proceeding and well get back to you just as soon as possible.

I just killed my neighbor, the voice on the speaker phone said.

This caused Katherine to swing her legs off the desk and grab the phone to put it to her ear in swiftly. You just killed your neighbor, Katherine repeated evenly, though obviously surprised.

Well, it was by accident

Though she didnt realize it, Molly was already drawn into the show.

***

Im back! Jean said brightly as she swung through the door with a couple bags, And I brought

_Shhhhhhh!_ Molly quickly hushed.

As much as you may want to convict my client because you might not like him, there is simply insufficient evidence to find him guilty. The only reason you want to convict him is schadenfreude. Its just that simple, Katherine Eden said to finish her masterful-as-always closing argument. With that, she turned on her heel and went back to her desk and sat down.

As the show faded to commercial Jean said, I guess youve discovered the joy of _Barristers_.

Why didnt you make me watch this show earlier? Molly asked innocently.

You are impossible sometimes, Jean groaned as she smacked her forehead with her hand.

***

I think things have been going rather well, dont you? Erica said to Tess as she handed her a cup of coffee. So what if it was 4:00 in the afternoon. Coffee was really an anytime drink, mainly in that Erica drank it any time she felt like doing so.

You mean with the whole Emily situation? Tess asked.

Precisely, Erica replied.

Ummmwhy would you say that?

Have you seen her lately? Erica asked, Shes not as peppy as she used to be.

Tess had noticed. Emily, usually one of the most upbeat, positive people in the house, wasnt didnt seem to be around that much these days, staying in her room most of the time. When Emily was about in the house she wasnt her chipper self. She was still pleasant, but something was definitely lacking. Tess actually found it a little depressing to see Emily like that. Yeah, I saw Tess said.

Erica didnt miss the hesitation in Tesss voice. Tess, I know that this isnt pretty, but we cant just let Emily single-handedly tear this house down. It would disrespect the proud tradition and heritage that we are supposed to uphold.

Tess nodded without saying anything.

Tess, are you still with me on this? Erica asked, Weve already put a few nails in the coffin and if Ive calculated everything correctly, weve almost got this thing in the bag.

Yeah, sure. Im with you, Tess said. She didnt exactly feel it, but Ericas logic made too much sense. It might be bad, but what other choice did they have?

***

One floor down, Kelly was putting the finishing touches on her makeup before going out with Rick. The attraction had turned out to be mutual and though theyd been fortuitously thrown together, they decided it was worth giving dating a shot. Kelly for her part was ecstatic about it.

He seems like a really nice guy, Kelly said as she applied some eyeliner, Then again, we didnt exactly get to talk much.

Well thats the whole idea behind dating silly, Emily said.

Emily had helped Kelly get ready for her date. Ever since Kelly had started putting on weight, Emily had gently given fashion tips, advice, and philosophy to her roommate. Her work was nearly complete as tonight shed only given advice as Kelly chose her outfit. Kelly once again had drawn attention to her smallest point, which was just below her bust, with a top that featured a strong line to put attention in the right places. A generous, but not too revealing, neckline showcased her assets without being trashy about it. Her skirt, which hugged her hips, was a lively pattern that actually minimized the apparent size of her circumference. The skirt ended just above the knees, which looked cute without being skanky. Kellys appearance, in Emilys opinion, was helped by the fact that her face had filled out in recent weeks, especially in the cheeks. While shed always had a nice face, Emily thought that the recent change reflected Kellys inner sweetness.

Where are you two going? Emily asked.

We were thinking Thai food, Kelly said.

Ick! Emily spat out, sticking out her tongue to punctuate her point.

All the more reason to go there then, Kelly said, having finished her makeup, I know youll never go with me and Ive been craving it for weeks now.

Yeah, but is he going to want to kiss you after all that garlic? Emily asked.

Kelly laughed. Ill be sure to have an after dinner mint. She looked at the clock. Done just in the nick of time! Ill see you later.

All right, have fun! Emily said.

I will. Ill tell you all about it tonight! Kelly said before she grabbed her jacket and purse and skipped out the door.

Though Emily couldnt be happier for Kellys good fortune at going out on a date, the fact that she was still left alone for the evening hit Emily hard. Things had been going well for Kelly recently, but it only seemed like they were going just as badly for Emily. It seemed like every day brought a fresh loneliness. There was a small, selfish part of Emily that wished that Kelly wasnt going on a date tonight so she could have at least one friend with her tonight. Her loneliness was always worse at night.

With nothing else to do, Emily hit the shuffle play on her iPod to try and take her mind off her solitude. She was immediately serenaded by the chorus of multilayered vocals of Queen.

_Can anybody find me somebody to love? 
Each morning I get up I die a little 
Can barely stand on my feet 
Take a look in the mirror and cry 
Lord what youre doing to me 
I have spent all my years in believing you 
But I just cant get no relief, Lord! 
Somebody, somebody_

Emily just looked out her window into the night and quietly sang to herself, Can anybody find me somebody to love?

***

After Mollys recovery, the trip down to Los Angeles could not have gone better for the Grizzlies. The Cubs had been dispatched easily in three sets, which meant that the team had energy to spare when they faced the Philistines. It was much needed, for the Philistines took no prisoners. The Grizzlies and Philistines traded sets all the way up to the fifth set tiebreak. In the end, a fully healthy Molly OBanion and her fellow outside hitter Hannah Davis buried the Delilahs of the University of LA. The win put Golden State in sole possession of the second spot in the conference.

Right now Molly was more concerned with the fact that it was her night to cook dinner and she was running behind. She had decided that spaghetti was the easiest thing to do and was hurriedly preparing it so it might be ready on time. 

Molly, youre not going to believe this! Jean said as she burst through the door with a bright green flier.

What? Molly said, looking up from the stove. Jean uncrumpled the flier and waved in Mollys fast with such energy that the redhead couldnt tell what was on it. Jean! Slow down! I cant even read it!

Jenna Louise-Coleman is coming to campus! Jean squealed, sounding exactly like an overexcited little girl as she jumped up and down.

What?! Molly said, dropping the wooden spoon with which shed been stirring into the pot of tomato sauce.

Look! Its true! Jean shouted.

Molly grabbed the flier and read it over aloud, Jenna-Louise Coleman, star of the BBCs _Barristers_ and the upcoming film _Layover_ will speak in Schneider Hall this Wednesday at 6 PM! She looked at Jean. Is this a joke?

No! Shes actually coming here! Jean exclaimed.

Molly looked back to the flier. It says shes going to be speaking about women and societyhow to be happy with yourself even when you dont think you should be. Thats an interesting topic, dont you think?

She could be talking about international monetary policy and Id still go! Jean said, Lets get front row seats and meet her! Wouldnt that be awesome?!

Sounds like a plan! Molly said. She then suddenly remembered that she had a sauce on the stove and quickly discovered that shed burnt the bottom of it through and through. Hey Jean, I think were going out for dinner tonight

***

Kellys date with Rick had gone insanely well. I totally lost track of time talking with him. Before I knew it dessert had shown up! Kelly later gushingly reported to Emily, We have so much in common too! Its amazing that we should have met randomly like we did when it seems like we should have met long before since we do so many of the same sorts of things.

Indeed, the date had gone so well that the second date had quickly followed on the heels of the first. And then the third. Though Kelly reported that they were still just dating, Emily knew that wouldnt be the case for long if they kept up at this rate. She was still delighted that Kelly had found someone who she was starting to develop feelings for, even if that came at the cost of Emilys own felicity. It was a fact of life that there were only so many hours of the day and when a boyfriend was introduced into the mix, something else would have to suffer. 

Kelly repeatedly tried to assure Emily that this wouldnt be the case. Youre my best friend. Im not going to just ignore you because theres some new boy around. Youll always be part of my life Emily. Kelly indeed made sure that she always had time to spend each day with her roommate, even if it wasnt as much as it had previously been. She was true to her word and Emily appreciated it immensely.

Unfortunately, the reduction in companionship continued to hit Emily at the worst possible time. Things had gotten even worse for her. After helping to organize last years 5k walk to benefit cancer research, one of the most successful in Theta Iota Nus recent history, Emily hadnt even been asked to be a member of the planning committee this year. It was another painful blow for Emily. When Emily had asked Tess, this years chairwoman, about not being included, Tess had said that they really appreciated your work last year, but we wanted to give some other girls an opportunity. Well of course let you know if we can use your help.

When Emily finished talking to Tess, she locked herself in her room and cried into her pillow. Though ordinarily it wouldnt have meant much not to have been chosen, this was just all too much.

Nobody wants me, Emily had sobbed to herself, What am I doing wrong?

Though after a while Emily found that she couldnt cry anymore, it didnt assuage the pain much at all. Emily knew there was one surefire comfortchocolate. Unfortunately, a thorough search of her room revealed that there was none to be had. It wasnt the first time that Emily had turned to chocolate to drown her sorrows in recent days and Emily had neglected to restock her supply. The only thing to do was to put on a brave face and venture out into the world just long enough to get plenty more chocolate and scurry back to her warm bed.

As Emily descended the stairs of the Theta house, she encountered Kara, another one of her sorority sisters, coming up. Karas lithe and trim figure was shown off by the tight workout clothes she was wearing. Her moistened brow paid testament to the fact that shed just come back from her nightly jog.

Hey Emily. You all right? Kara asked, You look a little worse for the wear there.

Its just stress, Emily lied, not wanting to reveal to anyone else her suffering, You know how stuff piles up.

Dont I know it. If I didnt work out Id probably go insane. Maybe you should try it. It really helps clears the mind you know, Kara said.

Yeah, thanks, Ill keep that in mind, Emily said as she moved on down the stairs.

Going to get chocolate sounded like a much better idea right now.

***

Our speaker this evening is one of the UKs brightest young actors. Shes starred in the primetime soap _Emmerdale_, where she won Best Actress andI promise you this is a real awardSexiest Female. The crowd chuckled. Why we dont have that at the Emmys is beyond me. Currently, shes one of the many stars of the smart and witty legal dramedy _Barristers_ on TV here on BBC America, which has just recently been picked up by USA Network. On _Barristers_ Miss Coleman worked with some names that might be familiar to some of you: Oscar winners Helen Mirren and Maggie Smith. There was some brief applause for the venerable British actresses. And, for those _Battlestar Galactica_ fans out there like myself, lets not forget the indomitable James Callis. Our speaker tonight has also won two BAFTAsthink of it like a British Emmyfor Best Actress. Shes also just recently gotten her feet wet in film with the soon-to-be released comedy _Layover_ where she costars with Josh Radnor, Bradley Whitford, Stephen Colbert, and Amy Ryan. Ladies and gentlemen, its my pleasure to introduce Miss Jenna-Louise Coleman.

The auditorium applauded as the plump, tan brunette stepped up to the podium after shaking hands with the professor who had introduced her. No one applauded more heartily than Molly and Jean, who were sitting in the second row, dead center. They were thrilled to finally see, in the flesh, the woman who had made Katherine Eden their favorite attorney in the world.

Molly marveled at how good Jenna looked. She was definitely a big girl, but she dressed so well that you could almost forget it. Jenna had on a smart gray dress that had black buttons up the front. A shiny black belt tied it off to emphasize her figure and the short sleeves left plenty of her meaty arm in view, but they didnt look bad at all. The dress stopped a little above the knees to make her look taller, but also to add a bit of sass to an otherwise professional attire. Her thick, curled brown hair was the envy of several women in the audience.

I must admit this is the first time Ive ever visited an American university, Jenna said in her dulcet British accent, However, Ive found that its a very welcoming atmosphere here at Golden State. In fact, one young man who I happened to meet as I walked across campus today even said Id be more than welcome to spend the night with him. The audience laughed. In all seriousness, its a pleasure for me to be here, and thank you for that warm welcome.

So, just for my reference, how many of you have actually seen me on _Barristers_? Most of the audience raised their hands. Well, thats more than I thought. I guess that my agent wasnt lying when he said that the show was actually doing well over here. That makes my job a little simpler, Jenna said as she wandered away from the podium, engaging naturally with the audience, So lets get to why Im here today. Let me show you a picture of what I looked like a few years back.

On the screen behind Jenna came a picture of a busty woman with a flat stomach and a trim waist. If Jenna hadnt said that they were the same person, Molly wouldnt have immediately jumped to that conclusion. The audience murmured a little bit. Yeah, I know, Jenna said, I cant believe that was me either. As you can tell, Ive gained quite a bit of weight. It nearly ended my career, but lucky for me I was supported by people in the industry who were willing to take a gamble and give me another shot. When I won the Sexiest Female award that you heard about, I looked like this The image changed to that of a much tubbier woman in a dark blue evening gown holding a couple silver awards. For your reference, I weighed over 175 pounds then. Now, I think it goes without saying that people were stunned that a woman of that weight would win an award called Sexiest Female. Even now, its a little surreal that Britain voted me that honor.

This is all a roundabout way of saying that Ive discovered through my life something that I think a lot of people, especially bigger women like myself, are still having trouble fully accepting: happiness is not a number on a scale. Im sure many of you have heard this before, but its really true. You have the power to be happy or to be miserable. My personal recommendation is happy, but its up to you. There were a few chuckles and some scattered applause.

Now I realize its not that simple. After all, fat womenyes, thats right, I said fat. Its not a four letter word so dont be afraid of it, Jenna said, Anyways, Ive found that fat women like myself arent happy for one big reason: they dont think theyre beautiful. I cant stress how untrue that is. Heres what is true: a lot of fat women dont put in the effort to be beautiful. Ladies, _every single one of you out there can be beautiful_. We all know that it takes a lot of work to look good, dont we?

Yeah! a few people concurred from the audience amidst the general murmur of agreement.

But heres the catch: a lot of big girls like myself wont put that effort in. They dont think that its worthwhile. They look in the mirror and say, Im fat and Im ugly. Its not worth it to try. Wrong! Jenna exclaimed, Every woman has the right to look beautiful. Let me illustrate my point. Here we have two pictures

The screen behind Jenna showed two women, their heads covered, walking down the street. On one side was a chunky woman wearing a long blue sweater that was obviously covering up a flabby figure. She was wearing large, baggy jeans that only emphasized her large size. On the other side, however, was a woman with a knockout black dress tied off at the waist with a large red belt. The hem of the dress left plenty of leg in view and the neckline of the dress drew attention to her sexy hourglass figure. Sure, she was a little on the larger size, but she looked good.

Show of hands, which woman is more attractive? Left? Only a handful of hands went up. And how about on the right? Nearly every hand rocketed into the air, including Mollys. Okay, great. Now I want you all to take a look at this

The faces of the two women were revealedand the audience discovered it was really the same woman. The lecture hall began to murmur. Oh my God, Molly whispered to Jean, Thats incredible.

What you wear is so important to how people perceive you. Theyre not lying when they said that clothes make the woman. They just forgot to add that makeup lends a helping hand, Jenna joked, So, that being said, Im here to help every one of you discover how to realize your full potential for beauty by giving you some common sense fashion tips.

Molly was all ears.


----------



## The Id (Feb 1, 2009)

That was awesome, Molly said.

Youre telling me, Jean affirmed as they left Schneider Hall.

After Jenna had finished speaking the pair had actually gotten to shake hands and get pictures with their favorite British actress. Jenna really appreciated hearing how much they enjoyed the show and was glad that theyd come out that night.

Everything she said made so much sense, it was like I should have thought of it myself already, Molly continued as they walked through the chill of the evening.

Yeah. I had no idea that in addition to being a good actress she was such a positive role model too, Jean said, I cant wait until her movie comes out. Then people will really find out about her. Imagine if she became popular here in America and people heard what she said tonight. Could you imagine what it would be like for hundreds of thousands, maybe millions, of women to take her message to heart? It would be incredible!

Molly nodded. Hey Jean? I have a question.

Shoot.

You know when I ask you how I look sometimes before I go out and you say I look all rightare you just saying that to be nice? Molly asked, Because I noticed that I dressed a lot like that woman when she was in the sweats.

Jean paused before answering. I didnt want to make a big deal out of it earlier, but since you bring it up, you really could dress a little better.

I think I could dress _a lot_ better, Molly said.

Okay, you could dress a lot better, Jean said with a smile, But at least youre willing to try doing something new! Thats half the battle! Come on, lets go get some dinner and then well go back and look at your closet. I bet there are some things we can work with in there.

You sure you look at my wardrobe recently? Molly asked incredulously, I think Im just now realizing that its all just variations on the same theme.

Well, if there isnt anything salvageable, then you and I are going shopping! Jean said grandly, Itll be so much fun, trust me!

Back at the door of Schneider Hall, Jenna was just exiting now that shed finished meeting all of her Golden State fans. She was accompanied by her husband James and young daughter Samantha, as well as her dear friends Abby, Fred, and their daughter Nicole.

You know, we really should have come out to California sooner, James said, I cant believe how lovely it is even at night!

Fred turned smugly to his wife. See? California really is better than England.

Abby just rolled her eyes. Theyre _totally_ different. You cant even compare them, can you Jenna?

The only thing I much care about right now is dinner. Im starving! Jenna said.

Lucky for you I know a guy Fred started.

Of course you do! the other three responded in unison.

a guy who owns the Bourbon Street Café, which is only a couple blocks away. Best Louisiana cuisine in the East Bay, Fred finished, The beignets are to die for.

Thats all I needed to hear! Jenna said brightly.

***

Something was definitely different about Emily Archer, but Kelly Wesson couldnt tell what. Shed asked a couple of times if anything was up and had gotten the same reply both times: Im fine. Its just a little stressed these days. However, Kelly suspected that it wasnt just a mild case of stress. She knew Emily well enough to tell that there was something else going on, but Emily clearly didnt want to talk about it and Kelly knew that she was going to get nowhere if she kept asking Emily about it.

Emily didnt seem stressed, she seemed a little despondent. She wasnt going out much these days either. Of course, Kelly was out seeing Rick so much that for all she knew Emily could be going out when she was goneand that would have been a lot. All that Kelly knew for sure was that Emily was always around when she was and it didnt seem like shed gone anywhere but class. The way in which Emily was upbeat when Kelly was around was different than Emilys usual cheery nature. It seemed like she was trying to hide something underneath it. Most people wouldnt know the difference, but Kelly could tell that something wasnt right as clearly as if it was printed across Emilys forehead.

Kelly had hoped that things might resolve themselves given time, but it only seemed like things were getting worse. Kelly knew that she had to do somethingshe just wasnt sure what. Of course, it didnt help that shed been so busy herself that shed barely had a spare moment to think about things. She just couldnt figure out when that would be.

Kelly was rightthings were getting worse. Ever since Emily had realized the situation she found herself in, it had only made Emily even unhappier. She couldnt ignore iton the contrary she was all the more painfully aware of it with each passing day. Even if nothing else changed, the feeling of loneliness weighed heavier and heavier upon Emily as time marched onwards.

Emily worked as hard as she could to keep from showing any signs of her despondency to Kelly. Kelly was so happy with Rick that Emily just couldnt allow herself to spoil their felicity with her own troubles. She justified that things would work themselves out soon enough, they always didbut that was just a hollow rationalization. A large part of Emily felt like things were never going to get any better.

That thought alone made things all the more crushing.

***

The entire Golden State campus had an electric feeling in the air. It could mean only one thing: it was time for a game against the St. Anfords College Burgundy.

St. Anfords was located on the opposite side of the Bay from Golden State, which only made the grudge match all the nastier. The Golden State students loathed their private school rivals with a passion, often referring to the other institution as St. Anfords College for the Over-privileged and Overbearing, largely due to the number of trust fund babies and legacies that were admitted each year. Indeed, the gleaming athletic facilities at St. Anfords were thanks to an alumni base that didnt hesitate to open up its checkbook whenever asked. Of course, Golden State loved to taunt St. Anford students with queries to what exactly the Burgundy wasa question that never really could be satisfactorily answered beyond that it was a shade of red.

So big was the rivalry that any sporting event against St. Anfords was always highly attended by Golden States students. It didnt matter what sport it was. Synchronized swimming would have drawn rabid fans to the poolside to cheer for the Grizzlies and often hurl collegiate insults at the Burgundians. In terms of womens volleyball, St. Anfords was a recruiting giant and had dominated the conference in recent years, including hammering the public school into the ground in the six times in the last three years. It was going to be Mollys fifth game against the Burgundy and this year she was determined to come out on top.

The atmosphere as she ran onto the court was electric. Partisans for both teams had made the journey, though the Burgundians were clearly in the minority in hostile territory. Both teams eyed the others with malice as they awaited the opening serve. On the opposite side of the net Molly looked straight into the dark eyes of Heather Van Gundy, St. Anfords star player. At 68 she towered over even Molly. The two knew each other well from previous meetingsand the dislike was mutual. Molly had to fight the unsportsmanlike urge to whisper, Youre going down Van Gundy across the net.

And then St. Anfords boomed the ball in a monster serve across the net and the game was on.

***

A bead of sweat dropped from the end of Mollys nose and splashed onto the court. Theyd gone to a fifth set tiebreak with St. Anfords after trading games back and forth. The Grizzlies had one point on the Burgundy and were about to serve, which meant it was match point. Theyd already blown three match points and Molly knew that they couldnt keep this up. St. Anfords was just chomping at the bit to get the ball back and put the game away. She could see it in Heather Van Gundys eyes just a few feet away.

Behind her Ann Seyfried threw the ball up in the air and hammered it as hard as she could towards the Burgundy. It just barely cleared the net and the St. Anfords libero dove and received the serve. It hung in the air for a couple seconds before their setter placed it high in the air. With the game on the line, Molly had no doubt where the ball was going. Sure enough, the ball sailed in a neat arc over to Van Gundy who leaped up and spiked the ball home.

Or she would have if Molly hadnt blocked the wicked spike, which skidded to the court before any of the St. Anfords girls could stop it and with that the Grizzlies won their first game against their archrivals in three years.

As the Golden State fans erupted in celebration, the entire volleyball team mobbed each another in utter ecstasy. People were hugging one another, jumping up and down, shouting, half of them so happy that they didnt even know what they were doing. Discipline did limit their celebrations as there was the traditional end of the match handshake between the two teams. The girls shook hands with their opponents beneath the bottom of the net, exchanging the usual pleasantries with one another as Golden State students began to mob the court.

Good game, Heather Van Gundy said flatly on the opposite side of the net.

You too, Molly said back.

Molly OBanions eyes conveyed a different sentiment: Eat it Van Gundy!

***

When Robert, Megan, and Sam walked into the Den, they were immediately met by a crush of fellow Grizzlies that had packed the pub. There was a buzz in the air that was only akin to a football game dayand one where Golden State had actually won.

Whats going on? Megan asked, tapping a girl on the shoulder.

We beat St. Anfords! the girl said excitedly, Took them down in five sets. It was epic!

Robert smacked his forehead and cursed loudly. How could I have forgotten? Robert said, Today was the St. Anfords game and we missed it!

I think thats a signal for me to buy a pitcher _fast_, Sam said, You guys grab a table and Ill be right back.

Megan gave him a thumbs up as she put one arm around Robert and led him to a table. There are worse things that could have happened

Like what?

A giant meteor hitting your dorm, Megan said.

That wouldnt be so badbut I missed the St. Anfords game! Robert wailed.

Sam, meanwhile, was jostling his way through the excited crowd and muscling his way to the bar where he eventually flagged down a bartender and was able to get a pitcher of hefewizen and three glasses. Sam carefully navigated the sea of college students mobbing the bar for their own beer and breathed a sigh of relief when hed gotten through the press of people without spilling a drop.

If hed let his guard down a little bit more as he swung around he would have dumped the contents of the pitcher all over Molly OBanion.

It would have been a real shame too, because it was the new look Molly too. Jean and Molly had totally revamped her entire wardrobe with a couple of trips into San Francisco. All her old clothing had been donated to a local homeless shelter, which kept Molly from regressing to her old style. Tonight, she looked as killer in the Den as she had been on the volleyball court.

A green button up shirt hugged Mollys torso, its sleeves folded back due to the fact that so many bodies inside the bar made it quite warm inside. A white tank top underneath the green shirt allowed the shirt to be unbuttoned without being too revealing. Dark blue jeans hugged Mollys hips unabashedly, her tasty thighs filling out the pant legs plumply. After her postgame shower, Molly didnt have the time to do much with her hair, so shed just dried it off and let it fall naturally over her shoulders. She did take the time for the right touchs of makeup to draw out the best features of her face, especially her sparkling green eyes.

Nothing had changed about Molly except the effort she put into her appearance. Rather than hide her size underneath baggy clothing, Molly embraced itand with dazzling effect as evidenced by the fact that Sam was just the latest guy in the bar to be struck with the redhead. In fact, Sam didnt even realize that this was the same girl hed turned his nose up to weeks back.

Holy Sam exclaimed, stopping short, Im so sorry. I nearly spilled this all over you.

Well you didnt, so youre good, Molly replied with a smile. He could have doused her in beer and she would have been happy. After all, theyd just defeated St. Anfordsand this guy was kind of cute.

Its a good thing too, seeing as how nice you look, Sam said. Apparently some of that flirting practice that Megan had forced him to do actually paid off.

Thanks very much, Molly said, a little color rising to her cheeks.

I dont suppose youre here on your own, are you? Sam asked, Im here with a couple friends but we always like making new friends.

I can see that, Molly said, By the way, Im Molly.

Sam. Id shake but I think you can see my hands are kind of full at the moment.

Dont worry about it. Well, to be honest, I _am_ here with someone, but that can be fixed.

Great, were over in the corner, Sam said, nodding his head to where Megan and Robert had grabbed a high table.

Ill be right over, Molly said.

She headed back over to the booth where Jean was sitting with her boyfriend Alexs arm around her. Jean, like the rest of the team, was euphoric after the win, but her brow furrowed as Molly approached.

Wait a secondyou were supposed to come back with beer, Jean said with confusion, What happened?

I met a guy who asked me to have drinks with him, Molly said as she grabbed her purse, Soyou two can go now if you want.

Lets go then! Alex said, jumping out of the booth and pulling Jean after him. After the huge win tonight, he was about as eager for his girlfriend as a dog in heat.

Good luck! Jean said before she got led out of the bar.

After a smile and a shake of her head, Molly made her way over to where Sam, Robert, and Megan were standing around a table.

This is Molly. We just ran into each otheralmost, Sam introduced as Molly came up to the table where the trio was standing, And this is Megan and Robert.

Nice to meet you both, Molly said pleasantly as she grabbed the pitcher and poured herself some beer.

Great to meet you too! Megan said brightly. No sooner had she said that when a sudden realization passed over her face. Wait, what time is it? She grabbed Roberts wrist and looked at his watch.

Huh? What? Robert said in confusion.

Oh my gosh! Its almost nine! Were going to be late! Megan took a huge swig of beer to hasten the process of finishing her glass.

Late for what? Robert asked with knitted brow.

Megan knocked him on the head. We have Jessies party tonight! Now get moving! she said, Finish your beer and go!

Yes, maam, Robert said and promptly chugged the remainder of his glass.

Sorry to dash, you two have fun, Megan said as she hurried Robert away.

Wellguess were both here alone now, Sam said to jumpstart the conversation again.

Sharing a drink they call loneliness, but its better than drinking alone, Molly said, raising her glass to Sam.

So youre a Billy Joel fan then? Sam asked.

Peripherally. I was raised on the music of the 60s and 70s, thanks to my parents.

Get out! So was I!

***

You didnt say anything about a party tonight! I was looking forward to having drinks as a gang tonight! Robert gripped as Megan led him away from the bar.

The Canadian just rolled her eyes. Are you really that dense? There _isnt_ a party tonight!

So that would be why I dont remember anyone named Jessie Robert realized.

When Sam said he was bringing a girl over I had to think fast, Megan said, I wasnt about to let us spoil his big chance now that hes finally approached someone and got to talking with her. He shouldnt have even come back to us.

But he had the beer. He had to come back! Robert protested.

Megan just sighed with exasperation. You know, sometimes I wonder why I even date you. Lets just go back to my place. Ive got some beer in the fridge and I feel like getting a little tipsy tonight.

So then youre thinking what Im thinking? Robert asked with a smirk.

Of course I am! Megan laughed.

***

I cant believe you actually crowd surfed once at a football game! Molly said in astonishment.

The pair had been talking now for nearly an hour with hardly a lull in the conversation. Not only did they have plenty in common, but Sam and Molly were really connecting with one another. Theyd grabbed a booth when it had opened up and were now sitting across from one another as they chatted.

Its true, Sam said, It was a bit of a cruel joke on the part of my friends to lift me up against my will, but now I can say I did it.

Thats so awesome, Molly said.

The people who had to push me up forty rows might think of it differently. They were used to tiny sorority sisters, but Id like to think Im not that heavy. Still, they didnt drop me, so Im thankful.

Molly nodded as she covered a yawn with her hand. Sam looked at the dingy clock in one corner of the bar and saw it was only ten.

Sorry, Molly apologized, Just been a bit of a big day. This has been wonderful, so I guess I should pack it in for the night.

Well, I wont keep you up too late, Sam said as they both stood up, but I will say that Im sincerely disappointed that we didnt get to talk longer tonight.

Sounds we aught to see each other again, doesnt it? Molly suggested playfully.

I think so, Sam said, Let me give you my number. He programmed it into Mollys cell phone and she went through the same process to give him her number. How about we get together Thursday? Are you free that night?

Kind of. I have a volleyball game early in the evening, but I can make it after that, Molly said.

Thats cool. Do you play intramural volleyball? Sam asked.

Not exactly Molly replied, I play for Golden State.

Sam stopped dead in his tracks outside of the bar. As in on the womens volleyball team.

That would be right.

As in the one that won tonight.

Yep.

<I]And you and I are actually still talking?[/I] Sam thought. Then he suddenly realized something. Oh my God! Youre 14!

That would be me, Molly said.

Wownow I feel stupid for not noticing sooner, Sam said.

Molly smiled. I kind of enjoyed it. People have certain expectations of you when they know youre a student-athlete. Its nice to talk to someone without any of that.

Sorry to burst your bubble, but I did have expectations considering how cute you are, Sam said before he realized what was actually coming out of his mouth, And apparently now Im letting the beer do my thinking for me.

Did I meet your expectations? she asked with a touch more suggestiveness than she would have usually put on. Molly had a feeling that the color in her cheeks betrayed that shed had enough to drink that night as well. 

Ill say, Sam said.

Then Ill call you later, Molly said as she headed off, See ya.

Yeah, see you later, Sam said as he watched Molly and her awesome hips recede into the night. He stood there for a few seconds after she disappeared from view, reveling in the moment.

Wait! he suddenly called out, but Molly was nowhere to be seen. He cursed himself for not remembering to ask if she wanted him to walk her back to her place. _Guess theres still room to improve_

***

Kelly had long since become unresponsive to the soft bleating of Emilys alarm clock, which was good because this morning Emily was getting up at the absurd hour of 7:30 in the morning. Usually she didnt rise before 10:00, maybe 9:30, unless she had a class that required her to drag herself out of bed before then. If Kelly had woken up, she would have groggily interrogated her roommate to find out why in the world she wanted to get up at 7:30 AM on a Saturday of all days. Emily almost couldnt believe she was up herself, but she almost couldnt believe what she was going to do.

Emily was going for a morning jog.

To that end, Emily tugged on a pair of sweatpants. It had been a while since shed last worn them, which was evident in the fact that they were tighter than she remembered about her waist. Her hips fully filled them out, clinging tightly to her curves. Her thighs were packed into the legs of the sweats as tightly as plump sausages and they looked just as delicious. After hoisting her hooters into a sturdy sports bra, Emily pulled a white tank top on, only to find that it stopped well short of her sweatpants, leaving a delectable inch of stout flab pooching outwards beneath the hem of the tank top. Emily didnt think much about it as she threw a light jacket on to protect her against the cool morning air of autumn. With tennis shoes on her feet, Emily tiptoed out of the room and quietly shut the door, leaving Kelly fast asleep.

Emily quietly left the Theta house to begin her morning jog, not wanting to wake anyone. Indeed, not even the earliest risers in the sorority house were up and about yet. If they had been, Erica Feldman would been among those have noted Emilys departureand Erica would have noted it with pleasure. Instead, she was fast asleep after what had been a great party hosted by Phi Rho Iota.

Outside, Emily began her morning jog with earbuds in place. However, even with the music, Emilys mind still thought about why she was even up this morning.

_I dont know if Kara was really serious when she said that working out makes you feel better,_ Emily thought, _but Im at the end of my rope right now. I dont know what else to try. I mean, Id_ have _to be at the end of my rope to get up before 10:00 AM and jogging! But I will say, this isnt so bad. Its kind of nice. Everythings quiet and still, nobodys out and about. Its very peaceful. But I am still a little tired. Im sure this will wake me up._

Emily jogged through frat row with its interspersed sorority houses. Seeing as it was a Saturday morning, Emily was forced to wrinkle up her nose at the smell of stale beer that seemed to coat every frat house that she passed.

_I know that Kelly found Rick through the Tau party, but the whole frat scene just repulses me. I know Im supposed to like it since Im in a sorority, but its just disgusting. Not to mention the way that you put two or more boys in a room with beer and suddenly they get all macho and ultra-competitive trying to outdo one another. It just seems stupid to me._

_Wow, it must be ages since I last jogged,_ Emily thought as she began to breathe deeper during her run, though shed only been going a couple minutes, _Actuallywhen_ was _the last time I took a run? Lets see, not last year, thats for sure. Maybe once during Freshman yearbut no, I cant remember anythingI think I was too busy getting to know folks in the Theta house. I didnt have PE Senior year in high school, nor Junior yearwas it really five years ago since I last worked out? Wow, that seems so long, and yet to a certain degree it doesnt bother me. I mean, its not like my lifes gone totally downhill since thenminus the past month or so._

_Then againI did have to jump up a pant size right after the semester started, about the time when everybody started acting weird_ Emily suddenly realized. Now she was huffing and puffing, the continued exercise starting to get to her. Her bulk heaved up and down with every step as she pounded the sidewalk. Her mouthwatering melons bounced more than a basketball during a skills drill, even inside her sports bra. Emilys gargantuan gut jiggled like a vat of vanilla custard. Her thighs thundered so much that it smelled like rain was in the air. And from all of this exertion, Emily was as red in the face as a stoplight. Accordingly, she stopped, flopping down on the nearest bench she could find where she panted as sweat rolled down her face.

_It_ has _been a whileIm not even halfway across campus,_ Emily thought, but her mind wandered back to an earlier thought. _Am I doing this because I think that everyone thinks Ive gotten too fat? No, thats impossible. Theyd never think thatbut then again I never dreamed that Id ever feel lonely while I was a Theta.But still, thats just too absurd. Sororities arent like that anymore._

_But am I too fat? Ive always been a big girl, but there are limits. Even if they dont think Im too fat, maybe its time for a diet and working out._ As the thought crossed Emilys mind, she immediately recoiled from it. Still, Emilys self esteem had been so battered over weeks of social despondence that the idea seemed like it might be reasonableand yet a diet was the last thing that she wanted. No snacks. No buttery popcorn. No chips. No candy. No ice cream. No pizza. No cookies. No pies. Probably even no beer with all of its calories and carbohydrates. Worst of all, no chocolate. Thered be nothing wonderful about meals anymore, just cardboard-like crackers with no taste. With her luck she wouldnt even be able to smother them in cheese.

Emily buried her face in her hands. _Must I really give up everything that I enjoy? Has it really come to that?_

Are you okay?

Emily looked up to find a guy standing in front of her with a worried expression on his face. In fact, after a second, she realized he was rather cute.

Huh? Emily said. She had been so engrossed in her own thoughts that she was surprised that someone was actually talking to her. In fact, shed also forgotten she had her iPod on, so she quickly turned it off and pulled the earbuds out.

I was just asking if you were okay. You seem like youre a little out of sorts, the young man said.

Emily had worked so hard to try and hide her weakness and insecurity, especially from her closest friend, to make sure that she only ever cried alone and never did anything but pretend that nothing could be better. Now someone had found her outand it felt like shed just been saved from drowning.

Iwell I Emily sighed as she let her shoulders slump. I guess I am.

Ummmanything I can do to help? the guy said, sitting down on the bench next to Emily. She suddenly realized that she must look simply atrocious: sweaty, out of breath, unattractive, flustered. Not exactly the first impression that she strove to make when she met someone new.

No, other than ask if you can, which is really nice of you, Emily replied, mustering up a small smile. 

Nothing at all? he pressed, but gently.

Welldo you have a name? Emily asked.

Will.

Im Emily.

Nice to meet you Emily, Will said.

Same here, Emily said.

Are you sure theres nothing I can do for you? Will asked one final time, I mean, could I get you breakfast or something? I think that Marys Kitchen should be open by now.

Emily was about to say that was totally unnecessary, but before she could her tummy gave a loud grumble. It had been awake much too long without any breakfast. Emily looked up from her belly with embarrassment. I guess that would be a yes.

***

Erica Feldman stood on her balcony, shivering in her terrycloth robe as she looked out at the overcast day while she had a cup of coffee. She couldnt see the Golden Gate Bridge through the marine layer this morning. She could already tell it was going to be a miserable day as she sipped her coffee so as to wake herself up enough to get down to the campus gym. She was already later than usual as it was, and the pounding in her heada souvenir from last nights partyingwasnt helping matters.

The sound of a car on the street below caught Ericas attention, especially considering the hour. She knew from prior experience that there was very little traffic running by the Theta house this time of morning. What was even more surprising was that the car was stopping in front of the house. Erica leaned over the railing of the balcony in curiosity and discovered that was Emily Archer getting out of the passenger side of the car. She wasnt looking her best either this morning. In fact, she was looking positively rotund.

Thanks again for breakfast! Emily said brightly through the open window of the car, Well have to do it again some time soon!

Erica couldnt catch the response from the driver, but watched as the car drove off and Emily bounced up the steps to the Theta house.

_I have a bad feeling about this_ Erica thought to herself as she took another sip of coffee.


----------



## The Id (Feb 1, 2009)

“Guess what!” Emily exclaimed as she threw open the door to her room…to discover that Kelly was still asleep.

“What?” Kelly said groggily as she rolled over in her bed, “Emily?”

“I just had the most wonderful morning!” Emily said, this time a bit softer as she closed the door behind her so as not to wake anyone else up.

“What time is it?” Kelly groaned, not really processing anything that Emily was saying.

Emily realized she had lost track of time during breakfast. “It’s 9:30,” Emily said after a quick glance at the clock.

“Why are either of us awake at 9:30 in the morning?” Kelly said as she put her head underneath her pillow.

“I decided to go for a jog earlier this morning—”

“A jog?” Kelly said, interrupting. That was strange enough that it got her attention. She pushed her pillow to one side. “Since when did you go jogging in the morning?”

“Well, I just thought I’d try it today. I thought I’d try something different to shake me out of this funk I’ve been in for a while and—”

“I’ve been meaning to talk to you about that,” Kelly cut in again as she sat up, now relatively awake, though her hair was a tangled mess.

“That’s not the important right now. What’s important was that I met this really nice guy named Will and he took me out to breakfast!”

“Really? Where did you know him from?”

“Nowhere, we just met this morning.”

“And he took you out to breakfast?”

“Yep.”

“Sounds like you’ve got an admirer!” Kelly said in a singsong voice.

“I do not!” Emily retorted, though the thought pleased her as it aligned with her own hopes.

“You so do! Guys don’t take girls they’ve just met out to breakfast unless they’re smitten with them,” Kelly said.

“Well, he might have been a _little_ smitten, but I think he was just trying to be nice since he thought I was having a bad morning. It’s been a while since I last ran and I think I looked more than a little winded,” Emily said. It wasn’t the 100% truth, but it was enough of the truth to deflect further questions from Kelly.

It didn’t work. “Emily, we do need to talk,” Kelly said, “We’ve been good friends for over a year now. I know you really well, and that includes the little facets of your personality. I know when something’s up and for the last month you haven’t been yourself, even though you didn’t want me to know. Emily, I’m your best friend. There’s nothing you can’t tell me. What’s been going on?”

Emily sighed. “It’s just been a really rough semester for me with classes and all and—”

“Bull,” Kelly cut in, “I know what your workload has been like. You haven’t complained _once_ about your schoolwork and I’d know if you were getting frustrated. You’d sooner go get tutoring or something before you’d let yourself get like you’ve been. Emily, please. Don’t try and fool me. I just want to help.”

“Look I don’t want to talk about it—”

“Obviously you don’t because I’m having to drag it out of you! Emily, I’m worried!” Kelly exclaimed, “I hate seeing you like this! I feel miserable when I look at you and see you unhappy like you’ve been!”

That stopped Emily. She looked at Kelly and for the first time saw the obvious pain and concern on her face. Emily plopped down on her bed, her bulk jiggling. Kelly came over and sat down next to her roommate, putting her arms around Emily’s soft, giant body.

“Emily, you’re my best friend and I’m really worried about you. Just talk to me, okay?” Kelly said as she put her head next to Emily’s, “I just want to know so I can make things better. Is it me?”

Just as before, the fact that another human being cared enough about her, enough to get angry at being unable to help, seemed so foreign that it was so right. “It’s not you at all. It would never be you.”

“Then what is it?”

“I’ve just been super lonely this semester. Something’s changed this semester. It’s like the girls in the house don’t want to see me anymore. I never thought that would happen. I don’t even know why,” Emily said, starting to sniffle a little.

“You’re not alone,” Kelly said, “It’s been different for me too. I thought maybe this was just how it was when you were living in the house, but people have definitely been a little more distant than I expected.”

“Really?” Emily said, “You too?”

“Yeah. Why didn’t you tell me this before?” Kelly asked, “It’s just how things are this semester. If you were feeling lonely we should have hung out more. That’s what roommates are for, silly.”

“Well, you started going with Rick and I didn’t want to intrude on that since everything was going so well.”

“Emily! He’s a boy! He’s important, but not as important as you! I can go out with him and still spend plenty of time with you. We’ll have girls nights and everything. There’s nothing I’d rather do than spend more time with you, _especially_ if you’re feeling lonely.”

“Thank you so much Kelly,” Emily said as she hugged her roommate, “You’re the best.”

“I’m just glad we’ve got this in the open. I promise things are going to be better from here on out,” Kelly said, “Promise.”

***

“He kind of reminds me of Gregory Peck,” Molly said as she sat next to Jean on the folding chairs that comprised the bench for the Grizzlies during the game. They were currently routing the University of Portland Lumberjacks and the Golden State coach saw no reason why he shouldn’t give his younger players some playing time with such a substantial lead. As a result, most of the starters were cooling their heels on the bench.

“Who’s Gregory Peck?” Jean asked.

“Didn’t you see _To Kill A Mockingbird_?” Molly asked, “He’s the guy in that!”

“Really? But that movie was in black and white.”

“That doesn’t mean he wasn’t attractive in it!” Molly said with a roll of her eyes.

“So does Sam have an incredibly cleft chin? I can’t tell from here.”

“No,” Molly said with exasperation, “I didn’t say he was exactly like him, just that he reminds me of him.” 

“Point Grizzlies!” came the narrator into the conversation.

“You know, Sam must be awfully disappointed that you’re not playing right now,” Jean said playfully, “He was probably really hoping to check out your ass some more in those pants.” Her eyes wandered in the general direction of where he was sitting. Since they were going out after the game, Sam had decided to come and watch Molly in action. He’d waved a little bit at Molly and they’d made eye contact a few times during the lulls in the game while she’d been playing.

“I bet he was,” Molly said before the pair set to giggling.

A sharp glance from one of the assistant coaches was enough to stop their mirth, but not their conversation. “Where are you two going afterwards?” Jean asked.

“He actually suggested that we go to Hennessey’s,” Molly said. Hennessey’s was the Irish restaurant and bar in town.

“Get out,” Jean said, being careful not to exclaim too loudly and garner another hostile stare, “Did you tell him that’s one of your favorite places to go?”

“No!” Molly said, trying to contain her own enthusiasm, “He said he loves Irish food and thought it would be a great place to go.”

“He just gets better and better, doesn’t he?” Jean said.

“Yes he does,” Molly said as she took another glance out the corner of her eye at Sam in the stands.

***

“Too bad you guys blew the Lumberjacks out, if only because you didn’t get to play that much,” Sam said as they grabbed a table at Hennessey’s .

“Well, the younger girls need playing time too. They’ll have to carry the team one day,” Molly said.

“I guess this means I’m going to have to come to another game to really see you in action, doesn’t it?” Sam said.

“Guess so,” Molly said, “Though I definitely think there are worse things you can do with your time than spend them at women’s sporting events.”

“I don’t know…have you ever seen a women’s rugby game?”

“No, what’s it like?”

“It’s not pretty,” Sam said.

“Hi, welcome to Hennessey’s. What can I get you two?” a server said as he came up the bar.

“Harp, please,” Sam replied.

“And a Guinness,” Molly said in turn without any hesitation.

“All right, I’ll be right back with those while you get a chance to look at the menu,” the server said before departing.

“So, you’re a stout kind of girl then?” Sam said.

Molly cocked an eyebrow. “That’s not exactly the best sort of comment to make to a woman ordinarily.”

Sam laughed. “Fair enough. I trust you know what I mean.”

“Of course. But seriously, what did you think I’d get at an Irish bar?” Molly asked.

“I’d assumed Killian’s Irish Red,” Sam said.

Now it was Molly’s turn to laugh. “I should be horrified at the stereotypical attitude reflected in that assumption, but point taken. I will say I’m rather impressed that you went with Harp.”

“It’s a good beer,” Sam said, “I put it up there with Molson, a particularly fine Canadian lager.”

“What’s that one like?”

“It gets better the further you get into it—a lot like Canada in fact.”

“I’ll have to remember to grab a six pack the next time I’m at the store,” Molly said.

“It’s not everywhere, but it’s out there,” Sam said, “Much like Harp.”

The server came back with their beers. “So, what can I get you guys?”

Neither one of them had even opened their menus, but Molly didn’t need to. “Bangers and mash.”

“And for you?” the server asked Sam.

“Steak and Guinness pie.”

“Great. I’ll get those in for you.”

“So, you like Guinness too then?” Molly asked as the server departed.

“Not on its own. A little too heavy for me,” Sam said.

“You’ve got to be in the mood for it,” Molly said.

“Before we go any further…” Sam raised his glass. “To another win by the Grizzlies.”

“All sing the joyful chorus,” Molly replied, quoting from the university’s fight song.

“As our colors we unfold,” Sam continued.

“So hurrah for Golden State and for the blue and gold!” Molly finished as they clinked glasses.

***

Ever since Emily and Kelly had finally gotten things out in the open, things had improved. The pair spent more time together when they had free moments together. However, things were also helped by the fact that Will turned out to be a rather nice guy. Indeed, it took only a few dates before Emily discovered that he was wonderful. The fortuitous circumstances in which they had met only made it more surprising that they should find that they were compatible.

Having eliminated the unspoken tension between her and Emily, life for Kelly had been downright wonderful. Honestly, she’d wondered why it was that people seemed to avoid stopping by the room. She thought that sort of thing was the norm when living in a sorority house, but the dynamic in the Theta house must just be different this year.

Kelly reflected on this as she stood in the communal bathroom, dressed in slippers and a bathrobe. The robe wasn’t horribly flattering to her figure, even though it tied off right below her growing bust at her smallest part. Her hair didn’t look too bad and she had next to no make up on. All in all Kelly looked all right as she brushed her death.

It was in just such a state that Kristen McCoy walked into the bathroom to go through the same morning ritual. It seemed to Kelly part of the stereotypical college experience, especially as portrayed in media, was that one must know someone from the South. Though Kristen was from the nicer parts of Dallas and subsequently lacked the distinctive drawl of Texas, she was definitely that Southerner for Kelly.

It was evident that Kristen enjoyed down home cooking when she was in Dallas. Though she wasn’t as big as Kelly had gotten, Kristen still carried some extra weight. She wasn’t bashful about it either. “My mother’s Swedish-German. My sister got the Swedish genes as she’s gorgeous. And, as you can see, I got the German genes,” Kristen would freely admit. The extra weight gave Kristen the benefit of having a luscious rack, one of the biggest in the house. Accordingly, there were very few boys who noticed the extra pooch around her midsection.

“Hey Khisten,” Kelly said awkwardly as she brushed her teeth.

“Hey there!” Kristen said pleasantly, “How are you?”

Kelly spit into the sink. “I’m all right. You?”

“I’m great,” Kristen said. Kristen took a quick look around while Kelly gargled, which seemed an odd thing to do. She then lowered her voice just a bit, as if to be confidential, and said, “Hey, I just wanted to tell you that Jenny and I are totally with you guys.”

Kelly raised her eyebrows inquiringly as she swished mouthwash around in her mouth.

“You know, the whole thing,” Kristen said.

Kelly shook her head. However, she was now acutely interested in what the Texan was talking about.

“I’m talking about how you all are taking a stand. You know, against Erica and the other girls who are trying to force you out,” Kristen said.

Kelly nearly spit her mouthwash all over the mirror in the bathroom, but somehow managed to hit the sink. _“What?”_ Kelly gasped.

Kristen cocked her head to one side. “Well, isn’t that what you and Emily are doing?”

Kelly took Kristen by the shoulders. “Tell me everything, right now.”

***

Emily was just about to pull her light blue pajamas off when Kelly burst into the room dragging Kristen McCoy with her.

“What’s up guys?” Emily said, somewhat startled by the sudden intrusion.

Kelly shut the door behind them before turning to Kristen. “Tell her everything you just told me.”

“So, back at the beginning of the semester, Kara was talking to Jenny and me and she said that a bunch of girls thought that the house was…well, it sounds crude, but she said, &#8216;beginning to go to the dogs’. She said that there was a general feeling that the girls in the house were starting to let themselves go a little too much. Specifically, Kara said, people were afraid that you were…” Kristen paused to try and find the nicest way to say it, but couldn’t. “…bringing the house down.”

“Me?” Emily said, flabbergasted.

“Yeah, and then later Kelly too,” Kristen said.

“Why would anyone ever think that?” Emily said, even more astonished that Kelly should be included, “What have we done and why did nobody talk to us?”

“Kara said that they people thought that you were tarnishing our image because you guys were…well, getting chubby,” Kristen said as nicely as she could. Kelly unconsciously wrapped her arms around her belly, as if trying to hide it, even though she knew what was coming.

“You mean people thought we were too fat?” Emily said bluntly.

“Yeah,” Kristen admitted since Emily had said it and not her, “Well, anyways, Kara said that we couldn’t just kick you out because that would be too much negative press, so you had to either &#8216;shape up or ship out’, as she put it.”

What had been random moments, once totally unconnected, were beginning to coalesce in Emily’s mind. “Go on.”

“Kara wanted to know if we were going to help and we told her that we’d talk about it ourselves. She rightly interpreted our hesitation as an unwillingness to do something so horrible and didn’t ask us about it again,” Kristen continued, “However, Jenny went to talk with Tess about it on a hunch. She was eventually able to get Tess to confess that the whole thing was Erica’s idea. Erica and Kara apparently went around talking to people saying that &#8216;some of the girls’ had come to them and said that they were concerned about the image of the house coming down and asked them to do something about it by not hanging out with you two so as to make you guys leave.”

“And in doing so, they created a movement,” Emily said.

“Exactly. A little later Erica tried to drop hints that we should really join them, but Jenny and I were adamant that we weren’t going to have any part of it. But we thought you two knew. Maybe it was just because it was as plain as day to us what was going on, but if we’d known you guys didn’t know, we would have said something sooner,” Kristen said, “I’m so sorry that you guys have had to go through this. It’s just plain wrong.”

“I’m glad you finally did say something,” Emily said as she gave Kristen a hug, “Thank you so much.”

“Just the other day it was getting so bad that we talked about leaving Theta,” Kristen said as she embraced Emily tightly, “We didn’t want to abandon you guys though.”

“That means so much,” Emily said as they pulled apart, “Let me know if you hear anything else about this, okay?”

“Sure,” Kristen said. She hugged Kelly as well. “Stay strong you two.”

“Thanks again,” Kelly replied before Kristen left.

The moment the door shut Kelly’s emotions, which she’d kept in check to allow Kristen to tell the story, reached the boiling point. With a loud curse, Kelly punched her fist into the wall. “Oww!” Kelly said as she shook her hand, which now hurt, “That seemed like a much better idea than it was.”

“Calm down Kelly,” Emily said to try and placate her roommate.

“Calm down? How can I be calm after finding out that people who were supposed to be our friends turned their backs on us?” Kelly said, her voice shaking with anger, “Kristen’s right, we should just leave. We shouldn’t have to put up with this.”

“And where are we going to stay if we do that?” Emily asked, “It would take time to find an apartment.”

“Well they’re out there,” Kelly said, “We should just begin packing now and tell everyone to go to hell.” She began looking for a suitcase to begin that endeavor.

“Kelly, I understand that you’re mad, but I’ve got a better idea,” Emily said.

The chubby brunette stopped and listened to her tubby blonde roommate’s idea, mainly because she couldn’t find her suitcase. Eventually, once she cooled down, she agreed to it.

***

“Okay, here you guys go. Anything else I can get you four?” the waitress asked.

“Nope, this looks great!” Molly said.

“Great. Enjoy!” the waitress said.

Molly, Sam, Jean, and Alex had decided to go on a casual double date to one of the local smalltime diners surrounding the campus. It was exactly the sort of place that catered to students with good food at decent prices and it was no surprise that every table was full.

In front of Molly was a mouthwatering bacon cheeseburger and plenty of fries. She looked just as delicious. Her light green sweater clung tightly to her curves, which caused Sam to find her plump body look even more soft and inviting than usual. Sam thought that Molly’s rack had never looked better than it did within that green sweatshirt. It was all he could do keep from reaching over and giving her melons a squeeze right then and there. Of course, she also had a rather noticeable pot belly and change around her midsection, but Sam found he didn’t mind it at all. In fact, it was rather cute. He hadn’t told Molly this in so many words, but he figured she’d probably guessed from the way he caressed it when they made out that he didn’t have a problem with it. The same went for her thighs, which were warm and soft against Sam as they cuddled together whenever they watched [I>Barristers[/I] together at night. All of this was topped off, as always, by Molly’s gorgeous red hair that was always the apple of Sam’s eye.

All this being said, Molly probably could have dressed up a little more to make a better general impression than she did in her sweater and jeans, but she had something much more important. Molly was completely confident in her body and that gave her a glow that no clothing could bring. Part of her new confidence came from the fact that she’d found a wardrobe that she took pride in and felt good looking in, but it also came from the fact that she and Sam were officially a couple, which was why the quartet had gathered for a celebratory double date dinner.

“To Sam and Molly,” Jean proposed as a toast, “Not only is that the name of a really good sandwich with corned beef and pastrami on the menu here, but it’s also a really cute couple who we couldn’t be happier for.”

“Here here!” Alex concurred before they all clinked glasses.

To seal the toast, Sam gave Molly a quick kiss on the cheek. As Molly blushed, she couldn’t have been happier.

***

“All right, that takes care of all the new business for today,” Erica said as she presided over the weekly house meeting of the Thetas, “I think we can adjourn.”

“Actually, there’s one more thing,” Emily piped up from the back of the room.

As Emily stood up, it was the first time most of the girls in the Theta house had seen Emily in weeks. Other than scurrying out quickly to class, Emily had stayed cooped up in her room for the most part. She often didn’t even eat dinner with the house most nights, instead just grabbing a plate and taking it back to her room. So when they turned their heads, they were shocked to see how big Emily was. Granted, Emily hadn’t gotten _that_ much bigger, but the fact that nobody had seen her in a while only made their shock all the greater.

Emily looked absolutely rotund. One or two girls even had to stifle a gasp. It was half due to Emily’s size, but also half at what she was wearing. For starters, Emily had chosen a halter top. There was no mistaking that she was a buxom blonde with that top on. At the same time, Emily’s fleshy back was on full display, as were her flabby arms. Her gut formed a spare tire above the waist of her jeans, sitting contently in plain view happy to jiggle whenever it so pleased. Emily’s hips were still round and her butt seemed like it would burst her jeans. And yet, all told, Emily didn’t look that bad.

Erica blinked at the tubby girl. “I don’t think I saw anything else on the agenda.”

“It’s a late addition,” Emily said, “Or maybe not. I guess I’m just late in finding out about it.”

“I don’t know what you’re talking about,” Erica said, “but whatever it is doesn’t sound like house business so—”

“Quite to the contrary, it’s very much the house’s business,” Emily said as she walked to the front of the room, “It seems that the house doesn’t think that I’m fit to be a member anymore.”

“Not only is this absolutely ludicrous, it’s also something private, _not_ something for these meetings,” Erica insisted.

“Not the way I hear it!” Kelly protested as she shot up from her seat.

Kelly too was looking larger than everyone remembered, which set another round of murmurs shooting through the room. Kelly’s was wearing a polo shirt with broad blue and light green stripes—horizontal stripes no less. They did nothing to hide the new bulk that had accumulated in her belly. In fact, Kelly looked beyond chubby—she was downright plump. The shirt didn’t even reach all the way to her waistband, leaving a small sliver of soft belly flesh in full view. It was unthinkable for a Theta to even show a millimeter of fat, even at a private house meeting, and it scandalized the girls. Of course, Kelly had clearly upgraded when it came to her hooters as well. The “sisters” were large and round. Paradoxically, they looked firm and soft at the same time. Before they knew what they were thinking, a few girls wished that they looked like Kelly—tummy and all—if it meant that they had meaty melons like Kelly had. Of course, Kelly was also sporting a nice bubble butt in her jeans as well, though that term didn’t even seem to do justice to the beauty that was Kelly’s rump.

“It seems that too much has been said in private already,” Kelly continued as she addressed her sorority sisters.

“Now let’s quiet down!” Erica insisted, starting to get a little angry, “This is not what these meetings are for!”

“Actually, I think I want to hear what’s going on,” Kristen piped up from another corner.

“Me too!” tall, blonde Jenny Erikson from Minnesota added.

Before Erica could try to stop things, Emily continued, “To return to the point, I’ve recently discovered that certain people in the house decided that I was &#8216;too fat’, that I was becoming a liability, that I was &#8216;bringing the house down’. It’s my understanding that this sentiment was shared with everyone in the house.” Emily turned to one of the sisters. “Bonnie, do you think I’m too fat?”

Bonnie squirmed in her chair. “That’s a little extreme, Emily…” she said.

“But do you?”

“Well, not really,” Bonnie admitted, “But I heard that everybody else thought so and…well, if everybody thought that I didn’t think it was my place to say anything…”

“This has gone far enough,” Erica insisted. Though she was outwardly firm and stern, inwardly she was beginning to panic. This had to stop now. “That’s the end of this conversation.”

“No it’s not!” another sister named Laura said from one side, “Kara told me the same thing too!”

She was joined by a chorus of other girls who soon started talking over one another. Emily put up her hands to quiet them down. “If you don’t mind, I’d like you all to answer the next question honestly, even at the risk of offending me. I want to get to the truth of this, and nothing more,” Emily said, “Raise your hand if you independently, before anyone talked to you, thought I should be kicked out of the house because I was too fat.”

“That’s an absurd question,” Erica said, “Nobody answer that.”

“Then raise your hand if you didn’t think that until someone told you that everybody else did,” Jenny shouted out.

Before Erica could object again, all but two hands went up. Those of Erica and Kara remained down—mainly in a failed attempt and keep anyone from responding at all. Even Tess reluctantly put her hand up, even though she had to suffer a piercing glare from Erica.

Emily turned to partially face Erica, but still addressed the entire house. “I’m not here to try and blackmail anyone,” she said, “though if word of this ever got out to the rest of the campus, the University would probably shut the house down. Let me just say right here and now that I don’t want that to happen. I’m proud to be a Theta, even if we make mistakes sometimes. That’s part of life. I also don’t want all of you to feel bad about this. If it helps, I forgive you all. I just want my friends back.”

The room was still for a moment. Then Laura got up from her chair, went over to Emily and hugged her.

“I’m sorry,” Laura said in a low voice meant for Emily, but in the silence of the room could be heard by everyone.

“It’s okay,” Emily said as she hugged her back.

One after another, girls got up and lined up to hug Emily, apologize for what they’d done, and reaffirm their friendship. A lot of them went over to Kelly as well because they knew that though Emily hadn’t said anything about her, the plumpening Kelly had been just as ostracized as Emily. Tess hugged Emily hardest of all.

“I’m so sorry. I should have stopped this before it even began,” Tess said, beginning to tear up from the weight of her guilt, “I can’t apologize enough.”

“You don’t have to. It’s okay,” Emily said as she hugged Tess back just as tight.

As all of this happened, Erica just slinked off back to her room. There hadn’t been a coup. Indeed, Emily had promised that she wasn’t going to go public with any of this. Still, Erica knew she’d been beaten.

***

The Golden State women’s volleyball team would go on to win the conference that year, including their rematch against St. Anford’s. For the first time in school history, they went to the national championships, losing in the semifinal to Redding University from Iowa, the eventual national champions. Though they didn’t bring home the trophy in the end, Molly knew she’d played hard and had reward enough when she embraced Sam at the airport.

As it turned out, she would lead the Grizzlies to their first national championship the following year.

Erica Feldman quietly resigned as President of Theta Iota Nu prior to the end of the semester. There was great clamor for Emily Archer to take over the office, but she declined the honor, instead fully supporting Kristen McCoy as the new President of the Theta house. That spring, Theta admitted two fat girls, three chubby girls, and three thin girls as the newest Theta pledges by unanimous vote of the membership.


----------



## Browniestuff (Feb 2, 2009)

Your story is so different from most others here. Much more plot and much less focus on specific fat issues. Because of that you might not get a lot of responses from the fat obsessed here, but I can tell this story is well written and well thought out. Good job!


----------



## The Id (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm glad that you enjoyed it! Yeah, plot is what tends to take over my writing--so much so I have to remind myself to put in description! I'm not always obsessed with the message, though I certainly put a little bit of one that I think is very clear.


----------



## Ssaylleb (Feb 4, 2009)

Excellent story writing , I loved it


----------



## tranquilo (Feb 4, 2009)

i thought it was good, although following the multiple plotlines was a bit difficult. i think it might be even better if it were made into two separate stories that intertwine at random points, rather than one story that really has two separate plots.


----------



## The Id (Feb 4, 2009)

Ssaylleb, thanks very much!

Tranquillo, I really appreciate the feedback! I will definitely keep that in mind for future projects. I don't have any multiple storylines planned, but I'll remember that later if I do consider that.


----------



## quackman (Feb 7, 2009)

Wonderful story! Loved the humor and the characterization. (Have to admit that for much of the story I assumed the wrong Bay Area school as the inspiration - my bad).

I wonder if there was a section missing from a cut and paste, though. A paragraph starts with a reference to an incident with Kelly's jeans, but I don't remember reading about the incident. Did I miss it, or was this just a tease?


----------



## The Id (Feb 7, 2009)

Ha ha! No worries about not getting it until later. I'm pretty sure I know which part finally tipped you off.  I actually had a lot of fun with the in jokes regarding the "schools" that are mentioned here, especially within the conference. I always like hearing people say that they laughed when they read my stuff, but it's best to hear they enjoyed it as well!

And also, you're totally right! There _is_ a missing section! I'll see what I can do about it ASAP. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## None (Feb 7, 2009)

Another great story. I thought the characters were realistic and likable. I loved that you brought Jenna-Louise and referenced the story in this. The multiple plot lines worked well, and it wasn't at all hard to follow. All in all good job on this.


----------



## The Id (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that it wasn't too confusing--but more importantly that there was plenty of realism and that you could connect with the characters.

And yes, I love my in-jokes.


----------



## Observer (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, missing section inserted (it shows up as post #3)


----------

